# Sono gay in coppia e sono in crisi



## Fedefree (10 Settembre 2015)

Salve,


sono un ragazzo gay di 31 anni e ho urgente bisogno di consigli.
Vivo una relazione da quasi 11 anni con il mio ragazzo ma credo che il mio rapporto stia andando a rotoli.
Tutto filava liscio tra noi fino a quando lo scorso anno il mio ragazzo ha espresso il desiderio di iniziare ad usare i social (Facebook, whatsup e forum di discussioni vari). Attraverso questo uso massiccio della tecnologia ha conosciuto un ragazzo gay single che, per fortuna, vive a diversi km di distanza da noi. Il loro rapporto di amicizia virtuale è diventato fitto a tal punto che i due hanno scambiato i numeri di telefono e adesso si scrivono e si sentono ogni giorno tramite pc e cellulare.
In un primo momento la cosa non mi dava fastidio ma adesso inizio ad essere geloso. Ho come la sensazione di dover dividere il mio ragazzo con qualcuno. Questa terza persona è entrata a tal punto nella "nostra quotidianità" che ha cambiato lo status quo dele cose. Il mio ragazzo lo rende partecipe di tutto quello che facciamo. Sa quasi più cose lui di me.
Ciò che mi turba è vedere il mio fidanzato molto preso da questi continui messaggi sul cellulare e, a malincuore, noto che se per mezza giornata non ha possibilità di sentirlo, inizia ad agitarsi e rattristarsi. Mi dice che sono solo buoni amici e che la mia gelosia è ridicola ma i suoi comportamenti e stati emotivi tradiscono le sue parole.
Temo che questa cosa stia non solo distruggendo il nostro rapporto ma stia mandando fuori di testa anche il mio ragazzo che, da quando ha conosciuto questa persona, ha messo da parte tutti gli altri suoi mille interessi. Da mesi vive di cellulare e pc. E' normale tutto questo? Può il mondo virtuale irrompere così bruscamente nella realtà, tanto da far saltare e ribaltare tutto?
Sono sicuro che il mio fidanzato non mi tradisca altrimenti non mi avrebbe raccontato nulla però lo vedo perso in un mondo che non esiste. Internet finirà con il distruggergli la vita e forse anche il nostro rapporto
Qualcuno di voi si è mai trovato ad affrontare una situazione simile? Accetto consigli. 
Amo il mio ragazzo e non voglio che si rovini la vita per una persona lontana ma sempre presente e non voglio che tutto questo rovini la nostra relazione.
Che dovrei fare? Questa cosa mi sta mandando fuori di testa.
Un mio carissimo amico mi ha detto che gli ho dato troppa libertà ma credo che in un rapporto la libertà sia fondamentale. E' giusto che ognuno abbia i propri spazi.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Settembre 2015)

Potrebbe essere solo bisogno di un confronto, come quello che tu stai cercando qui?
Voi avete amici comuni e amici propri, magari dai tempi della scuola?
Avete fratelli o sorelle?


----------



## lunaiena (10 Settembre 2015)

Fedefree ha detto:


> Salve,
> 
> 
> sono un ragazzo gay di 31 anni e ho urgente bisogno di consigli.
> ...


parlargliene ...parlargliene...parlargliene...
non far arrivare la cosa fin alla curiosità di incontrarsi 
e conoscersi realmente...
la tua gelosia non è ridicola è normale essere sul chi va la 
quando c'è la sensazione e l'evidenza che qualcosa stia cambiando 
dopo l'entrata di un'altra persona nella scena...


----------



## lunaiena (10 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere solo bisogno di un confronto, come quello che tu stai cercando qui?
> Voi avete amici comuni e amici propri, magari dai tempi della scuola?
> Avete fratelli o sorelle?


non riesco a capire il nesso tra la storia raccontata 
e il fatto che possano avere o no fratelli o sorelle...
neanche tanto degli amici in comune e bla bla ...mha...


----------



## Tessa (10 Settembre 2015)

Ciao Fedefe. 

Da quello che scrivi i due non si sono mai incontrati. 
Proponigli un viaggio nella citta' dell'amico per conoscerlo insieme. 
Le cose assumeranno tutto un altro risvolto quando passeranno dal piano virtuale a quello reale.


----------



## Fedefree (10 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere solo bisogno di un confronto, come quello che tu stai cercando qui?
> Voi avete amici comuni e amici propri, magari dai tempi della scuola?
> Avete fratelli o sorelle?


Abbiamo tutti gli amici in comune ma solo due sanno di noi. Gli altri non sanno nulla, se non che siamo solo buoni amici.
Lui è figlio unico, io ho una sorella che sa di noi.


----------



## Fedefree (10 Settembre 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> parlargliene ...parlargliene...parlargliene...
> non far arrivare la cosa fin alla curiosità di incontrarsi
> e conoscersi realmente...
> la tua gelosia non è ridicola è normale essere sul chi va la
> ...



Il punto è che io e lui ogni giorno parliamo di questa cosa.
Lui mi parla in continuazione di questo ragazzo, dei problemi che ha e dei consigli che lui gli dà. Mi dice che vorrebbe farmelo conoscere e che mi manda i suoi saluti.
Il fatto è che io ho notato che il mio ragazzo da un po' di tempo non è più lo stesso. Gli ho chiesto se il motivo è la conoscenza di questa persona e lui dice di no. 
In realtà l'altro giorno ho dato una sbirciata al suo telefono - so che non si fa ma eravamo insieme e mentre io sonnecchiavo davanti la tv, lui scriveva con il tipo su whatsapp - e che noto? Frasi del tipo "TVB"...."Io di più"..."la foto inviala alla mail ora non posso guardare".

E' normale? E' normale che scambino foto via mail e che si scrivano tvb e tutto il resto?
Questo non gliel'ho detto ma ci sono rimasto male. Questo ragazzo è entrato nella vita del mio ragazzo e l'ha cambiata. E' come se vivesse in un mondo tutto suo, da sogno; lascia perdere tutti i suoi interessi per lui; è diventato una sorta di "angelo salvatore" dell'altro.
Ho paura che si sia innamorato di una bella illusione. Sta sempre con il telefonino in mano e questo mi fa male.
Non viviamo insieme ma poche settimane fa la madre mi ha fatto una battuta che diceva più o meno così: "Sai per caso se mio figlio si è trovato la morosa? Sta tutto il giorno incollato al pc". Questo mi è bastato per capire come passa le sue giornate. Persino gli amici mi dicono che lo vedono diverso.


----------



## Fedefree (10 Settembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ciao Fedefe.
> 
> Da quello che scrivi i due non si sono mai incontrati.
> Proponigli un viaggio nella citta' dell'amico per conoscerlo insieme.
> Le cose assumeranno tutto un altro risvolto quando passeranno dal piano virtuale a quello reale.



Questo viaggio me lo propone lui da un sacco ma, per motivi di lavoro, non l'ho ancora potuto accontentare.
E' entusiasto di incontrare questa persona. 
Temo si sia preso una bella cotta via mail. Temo che anche l'altro si sia preso una cotta per lui.

Il fatto è che lui me ne parla però ho capito che non mi dice tutto. Il fine settimana dorme a casa mia (io vivo solo) e, spesso, si alza e va a rintanarsi in un'altra stanza dove messaggia al cellulare.
Per un semplice amico non lo farebbe mai. Temo che questa cosa stia diventando per lui una malattia.

Sono tentato di controllargli la posta ma non ho la pw e non posso farlo perché dal cellulare sta ben attento a controllarla quando è con me. Questa cosa mi desta sospetti.
Se dovessi scoprire cose che forse sarebbe meglio non sapere, e quindi mi dovessi sentire ferito e preso in giro, gliela farei pagare a entrambi. 
Come? Direi di fare venire l'amico da noi e lo ospiterei a casa mia. Il mio ragazzo è molto geloso e credo che si pentirebbe immediatamente di questa sua amicizia. Lo farei ingelosire fino a scoppiare. Ok, sembra cattiva da parte mia ma finora gli ho dato tutta la fiducia del mondo, non può prendermi in giro così.

Una sera ho notato delle foto che si è scattato dalla doccia (foto normali, nulla di che) nel cellulare e appena le ho viste, ho notato che la cosa lo ha turbato. Perché? L'intuito mi dice che gliele manda al suo amico. MI chiedo: per fare il consolatore degli afflitti che bisogno c'è di inviare le tue foto mentre stai nella doccia? Non le invia nemmeno a me che sono il suo ragazzo...tanto per intenderci.


----------



## Fedefree (10 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere solo bisogno di un confronto, come quello che tu stai cercando qui?


Non gli ho mai impedito di usare i social e fare amicizia con altri ragazzi gay. In passato ha scritto a diverse persone e non gli ho mai detto di voler leggere le sue email o messaggi o robe simili. Mi fido ciecamente di lui. 
Da quando, invece, scrive a questo ragazzo e si sente ogni giorno al telefono con lui (ogni giorno. Lui non me lo dice ma io l'ho capito) è cambiato. Se quello sta male, sta male anche lui. Se si va al cinema, lui ha bisogno di controllare il cellulare. Se andiamo in un posto in cui non ha la possibilità di collegarsi, inizia ad essere teso. Se siamo ad una festa lui ha la necessità di inviare le foto scattate a questa persona. 
E' necessario che sappia tutto della nostra vita? 
Temo che tra loro vi sia una dipendenza tale che non riescano più a staccarsi e questa cosa li sta portando all'esaurimento. Ne parlo con lui ogni sera e ogni sera, puntualmente, litighiamo. 
Mi dice che io non capisco, che quel ragazzo sta male perché è solo, che si è affezionato a lui e che lui non può abbandonarlo. Io cerco di fargli capire che la vita reale non è internet, la vita reale non è la mail. Non può passare tutta la vita al computer o al cellulare a scrivere a quel tipo. Anche perché io mi sto rompendo le scatole. Pure quando siamo da soli e stiamo insieme è come se tra noi ci fosse un intruso. Io lo percepisco.
Sta buttando 11 anni nel cesso per colpa di un'illusione, di una cosa che non esiste se non solo nella sua mente!


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2015)

Fedefree ha detto:


> Salve,
> 
> 
> sono un ragazzo gay di 31 anni e ho urgente bisogno di consigli.
> ...


Si io ci sono passato. Cosa dovresti fare francamente non lo so, forse l'unica maniera che hai per mettere fine a quel mondo virtuale è eliminare definitivamente l'accesso al mondo virtuale. Quel mondo ti prende e ti fa viaggiare su nuvole false. 
Magari esagero e la mia esperienza non centra nulla con quello che descrivi tu.


----------



## Fedefree (10 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si io ci sono passato. Cosa dovresti fare francamente non lo so, forse l'unica maniera che hai per mettere fine a quel mondo virtuale è eliminare definitivamente l'accesso al mondo virtuale. Quel mondo ti prende e *ti fa viaggiare su nuvole false*.
> Magari esagero e la mia esperienza non centra nulla con quello che descrivi tu.


Hai centrato. Il mio ragazzo sta viaggiando sulla sua falsa nuvoletta e pure l'altro.
Io non amo il mondo virtuale. Mi sono iscritto a questo forum per avere pareri e consigli e sfogarmi con qualcuno.
Non uso i social, non sono iscritto a facebook e utilizzo la mail solo per lavoro.
Il mio ragazzo dallo scorso anno ha espresso la voglia di utilizzare internet. Prima di allora, a parte qualche volta per il lavoro, non faceva uso di internet. Leggeva, coltivava i suoi hobbies, interessi vari e tutto il tempo che non passava né con me né al lavoro, lo trascorreva all'aria aperta.
Dallo scorso anno e soprattutto da quando è entrato in contatto con questo ragazzo, non fa altro che passare le ore al pc. E' sempre stanco, distratto, quasi come vivesse in un mondo tutto suo, un mondo che non è reale ma che per lui è diventato come una ragione di vita, quasi come l'ossigeno che respira.

Perché? Forse, a causa del mio lavoro, l'ho un po' troppo spesso trascurato e lui si è rifugiato in un mondo illusorio, tutto suo. E' il suo modo per evadere dalla grigia quotidianità. Non so cosa pensare. So solo che tutto questo ci sta distruggendo. Stiamo procedendo verso quella direzione perché io ho iniziato ad essere geloso e mi meraviglio di me stesso visto che finora non lo ero mai stato e lui non me ne aveva dato motivo.
Lui sembra aver perso il contatto con la realtà. E' distratto, vive nel suo mondo, sulla sua nuvoletta rosa. Trascura amicizie e vive questo rapporto di amicizia esclusivo con questo tizio.
Si tratta di amicizia sincera o di semplice attaccamento? Come si fa a stare tutto il giorno e la sera attaccati al pc a scrivere ad una persona. Come si fa a parlare tutto il giorno con questa persona? Ho visto le chiamate dal suo cellulare. Si chiamano ogni santo giorno. Perché? Non è normale.
Io vorrei aiutarlo. So che mi ama ma so anche che questa cosa lo sta mandando fuori di testa. La mia rabbia all'inizio era verso l'altro ma adesso mi rendo conto che se l'altro si è "infiltrato come la nebbia" nella nostra vita e nella nostra storia generando uno stato di confusione, la colpa è del mio ragazzo che lo ha permesso!

L'altra sera gli ho lanciato una battuta: stacca da questi social. Lascia perdere internet. Cosa ti porta, che ci guadagni? Ma lui questa ipotesi non la prende minimamente in considerazione. E' intossicato dal web. 

Vorrei tanto scoprire il contenuto delle loro mail e il perché l'altro gli scrive "Controlla la mail quando sarai solo.". Cosa hanno di così segreto da dirsi? Mi sembra di dover dividere il mio ragazzo con un altro e questa cosa la trovo fuori luogo e sbagliata. Esistono miliardi di ragazzi che cercano un uomo, perché devi rompere le scatole all'unica persona che sta con me? Perché?


----------



## Tessa (10 Settembre 2015)

L'hai già perso.
In questo momento anche quando è con te con la testa è da tutt'altra parte.
Stai già tollerando molto al di sopra della soglia limite.
Io darei una pausa al vostro rapporto. Veda un po' cosa vuole fare e torni se vuole, con le idee ben chiare.
Sempre che tu sia ancora lì ad aspettarlo.


----------



## Fedefree (10 Settembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> L'hai già perso.
> In questo momento anche quando è con te con la testa è da tutt'altra parte.
> Stai già tollerando molto al di sopra della soglia limite.
> Io darei una pausa al vostro rapporto. Veda un po' cosa vuole fare e torni se vuole, con le idee ben chiare.
> Sempre che tu sia ancora lì ad aspettarlo.





Non riesco a dare una pausa. Vorrei solo mi dicesse la verità oggettiva e non la sua verità.


----------



## patroclo (10 Settembre 2015)

Fedefree ha detto:


> ................
> Io vorrei aiutarlo. So che mi ama ma so anche che questa cosa lo sta mandando fuori di testa. La mia rabbia all'inizio era verso l'altro ma adesso mi rendo conto che se l'altro si è "infiltrato come la nebbia" nella nostra vita e nella nostra storia generando uno stato di confusione, la colpa è del mio ragazzo che lo ha permesso!
> 
> L'altra sera gli ho lanciato una battuta: stacca da questi social. Lascia perdere internet. Cosa ti porta, che ci guadagni? Ma lui questa ipotesi non la prende minimamente in considerazione. E' intossicato dal web.
> ...


Aiutarlo ?!??! non sei ne sua madre ne suo padre, avete una relazione!  Una cosa che ho imparato dalla terapia di coppia è che è profondamente sbagliato occuparsi/preoccuparsi del proprio partner in maniera genitoriale. o riuscite a parlare chiaro e vivervi bene e serenamente entrambi altrimenti sarà difficile....
Il terzo si prende gli spazi che il tuo ragazzo gli offre ...... 

Una curiosità sulle dinamiche di coppia omosessuali: continui a ribadire il concetto che siete una coppia gay, ma cambia qualcosa ?


----------



## banshee (10 Settembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ciao Fedefe.
> 
> Da quello che scrivi i due non si sono mai incontrati.
> Proponigli un viaggio nella citta' dell'amico per conoscerlo insieme.
> *Le cose assumeranno tutto un altro risvolto quando passeranno dal piano virtuale a quello reale.*


eh ma occhio alle sorprese nell'altro senso... potrebbe anche scattare l'attrazione fisica nel mondo reale, che si sommerebbe alla (a mio parere) evidente attrazione mentale che già è presente.
e che è già abbastanza preoccupante di suo..


----------



## banshee (10 Settembre 2015)

ciao e benvenuto 

non credo ci sia molta differenza tra mondo reale e mondo virtuale in queste cose, nel senso che: se avesse incontrato questa persona al bar e la sentisse via telefono, cambierebbe qualcosa? sempre un polo di attenzione e di interesse sarebbe...

piuttosto che al discorso "reale/virtuale" mi concentrerei su quest'altro ragazzo. sono solo amici?


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2015)

Fedefree ha detto:


> Hai centrato. Il mio ragazzo sta viaggiando sulla sua falsa nuvoletta e pure l'altro.
> Io non amo il mondo virtuale. Mi sono iscritto a questo forum per avere pareri e consigli e sfogarmi con qualcuno.
> Non uso i social, non sono iscritto a facebook e utilizzo la mail solo per lavoro.
> Il mio ragazzo dallo scorso anno ha espresso la voglia di utilizzare internet. Prima di allora, a parte qualche volta per il lavoro, non faceva uso di internet. Leggeva, coltivava i suoi hobbies, interessi vari e tutto il tempo che non passava né con me né al lavoro, lo trascorreva all'aria aperta.
> ...


Leggendoti noto che anche tu hai capito bene cosa il tuo ragazzo sta vivendo.

Ora io avrei da suggerirti due modi per cercare di troncare da quel mondo immaginario:1) dare un'ultimatum al tuo ragazzo, ma serio, un'ultimatum serio. Perchè tu non puoi aspettarlo per anni fino a quando non si disintossica da quel mondo.2) farli incontrare, in questo modo il sogno si sgretola, perchè la persona che s'incontra assume forma umana e non più fantasiosa. E devi proporglielo tu questo incontro, parlandogli da uomo innamorato che non vuole soffrire e vivere ancora questa situazione.


----------



## Spot (10 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ciao e benvenuto
> 
> non credo ci sia molta differenza tra mondo reale e mondo virtuale in queste cose, nel senso che: se avesse incontrato questa persona al bar e la sentisse via telefono, cambierebbe qualcosa? sempre un polo di attenzione e di interesse sarebbe...
> 
> piuttosto che al discorso "reale/virtuale" mi concentrerei su quest'altro ragazzo. sono solo amici?


Io invece credo che la virtualità giochi un suo ruolo. Per il semplice fatto che lascia qualche buco in più rispetto ad un semplice incontro al bar: buchi che si possono facilmente riempire con la fantasia. E questo rende il gioco ovviamente più attraente.

Ciao Fede, in realtà non so bene cosa consigliarti.
Probabilmente più che fossilizzarti su questo ragazzo dovreste iniziare a capire come mai lui sente il bisogno di un rifugio del genere al di fuori della coppia.
Ovviamente il problema potrebbe essere meno grave di quel che sembra, se è la prima volta che si approccia allo strumento. 
Inoltre da quanto ho capito lui tiene la sua sessualità parzialmente nascosta: questo può essere un incentivo in più al bisogno di fuga.
E poi c'è la coppia. Di quello ne dovete discutere.
Comunque più che porre dei divieti - cosa che non mi sembra per niente sana -, incontrare il tipo mi sembra un primo passo abbastanza saggio. Almeno potrete iniziare a capire che forma ha il vostro problema.


----------



## Alessandra (10 Settembre 2015)

Sembra proprio che il tuo ragazzo si sia preso una bella cotta per questa persona che non ha mai incontrato. 
Nel virtuale puoi lasciare più spazio alla fantasia, non avendo molte idee di come sia. ...e magari se si incontrano,  scopre che quella persona in carne ossa non gli ispira la stessa simpatia. 

"Tvb " 
"Guarda la mail quando sei solo"
"La foto la apro quando posso"

Sai anche tu che queste non sono le conversazioni di chi usa internet solo per confidarsi,  come stai facendo tu qui. C'è ben altro. 

Se ti interessa scoprire la pw della sua mail e lui usa il tuo pc,  su internet è pieno di programmi per captare la pw. 
Ma non hai bisogno di aprire la mail.  Sai già cosa leggerai. 

Volevo chiederti. ...
Vivete in una piccola città? 
E' difficile conoscere altri ragazzi?


----------



## Fedefree (10 Settembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> Aiutarlo ?!??! non sei ne sua madre ne suo padre, avete una relazione!  Una cosa che ho imparato dalla terapia di coppia è che è profondamente sbagliato occuparsi/preoccuparsi del proprio partner in maniera genitoriale. o riuscite a parlare chiaro e vivervi bene e serenamente entrambi altrimenti sarà difficile....
> Il terzo si prende gli spazi che il tuo ragazzo gli offre ......
> 
> Una curiosità sulle dinamiche di coppia omosessuali: continui a ribadire il concetto che siete una coppia gay, ma cambia qualcosa ?


Lui sta facendo la stessa cosa con questo ragazzo conosciuto in internet. Lo aiuta, lo consiglia, lo coccola pure a questo punto (tanto non saprò mai cosa diavolo si scrivono via mail o cosa abbiano da dirsi ogni giorno al telefono)...

In queste sere cercherò di affrontare il discorso con lui. 
Ho tanta paura di allontanarlo e di soffrire io più di quanto sto già soffrendo adesso perché mi sento "cornuto" ancora prima di esserlo a tutti gli effetti.


----------



## Fedefree (10 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> eh ma occhio alle sorprese nell'altro senso... *potrebbe anche scattare l'attrazione fisica nel mondo reale, che si sommerebbe alla (a mio parere) evidente attrazione mentale che già è presente.*
> e che è già abbastanza preoccupante di suo..


Come potrebbe tradirmi con un ragazzo conosciuto su internet?  
E se li facessi incontrare e metterei in atto il mio piano: ospitarlo a casa mia e fare ingelosire il mio ragazzo. Tratterei l'ospite da "re" e lo farei scattare di rabbia.
Forse incontrando questo ragazzo capirei a che "punto" è questa loro relazione "assurda e morbosa, nonché malsana" virtuale. Vedrei le loro reazioni.

Ultimamente mi balena in testa l'idea che il tipo potrebbe venire nella nostra città a mia insaputa...

Non ci posso credere, non mi può fare questo  non dopo tutto quello che abbiamo passato assieme. Mi cadrebbe il mondo addosso


----------



## Fedefree (10 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ciao e benvenuto
> 
> non credo ci sia molta differenza tra mondo reale e mondo virtuale in queste cose, nel senso che: se avesse incontrato questa persona al bar e la sentisse via telefono, cambierebbe qualcosa? sempre un polo di attenzione e di interesse sarebbe...
> 
> piuttosto che al discorso "reale/virtuale" mi concentrerei su quest'altro ragazzo. *sono solo amici?*



Non lo so più. Lui dice che sono solo ottimi amici e che lui è diventato una sorta di confessore personale per questo ragazzo. Io non ci credo. 
E' teso se il tipo non scrive, è teso se non può rispondergli. E' sempre perso nei suoi pensieri.
Ho come l'impressione che io sia il suo rifugio sicuro, il suo nido ma che l'altro sia indispensabile quanto me altrimenti lui non vive. 
So che anche un fitto scambio di mail e Dio solo sa cosa contengono quelle mail. 
E il fatto di non poterlo scoprire mi manda in tilt.
Non potrei mai domandargli di farmi vedere la sua posta anche perché mi accuderebbe di non avere fducia e non mi direbbe più niente. Io ho diritto di sapere e conoscere la verità.
Voglio morire con gli occhi aperti.


----------



## Fedefree (10 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Leggendoti noto che anche tu hai capito bene cosa il tuo ragazzo sta vivendo.
> 
> Ora io avrei da suggerirti due modi per cercare di troncare da quel mondo immaginario:1) dare un'ultimatum al tuo ragazzo, ma serio, un'ultimatum serio. Perchè tu non puoi aspettarlo per anni fino a quando non si disintossica da quel mondo.2) farli incontrare, in questo modo il sogno si sgretola, perchè la persona che s'incontra assume forma umana e non più fantasiosa. *E devi proporglielo tu questo incontro, parlandogli da uomo innamorato che non vuole soffrire e vivere ancora questa situazione.*



Questo discorso gliel'ho già fatto e lui mi ha detto che non è innamorato di quel ragazzo. Gli si è affezionato da amico perché secondo lui quel ragazzo ha un'anima buona.
Mi ripete che non devo essere geloso. Ma poi non vede coerenza tra quello che dice e quello che fa. 
Si alza la notte e va in bagno con il cellulare. Perché? Cosa deve dire di notte a un amico? Forse lo rassicura sul fatto che stiamo solo dormendo e non facendo altro?
Comunque ho deciso. Li farò incontrare e, se servirà, metterò in atto il mio piano.
Il mio ragazzo deve capire che non sono "scontato" nella sua vita e che potrebbe perdermi.



SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Comunque più che porre dei divieti - cosa che non mi sembra per niente sana -, incontrare il tipo mi sembra un primo passo abbastanza saggio. Almeno potrete iniziare a capire che forma ha il vostro problema.


Grazie. E' proprio quello che gli proporrò. Ma dovrà venire il tipo da noi.


----------



## Eliade (10 Settembre 2015)

Fedefree ha detto:


> Questo viaggio me lo propone lui da un sacco ma, per motivi di lavoro, non l'ho ancora potuto accontentare.
> E' entusiasto di incontrare questa persona.
> Temo si sia preso una bella cotta via mail. Temo che anche l'altro si sia preso una cotta per lui.
> 
> ...


Sei un fottuto genio!!!!
Io lo metterei in pratica subito, il comportamento del tuo fidanzato non preannuncia nulla di buono.
Dovevi dire alla madre di chiederlo direttamente a lui, idem per gli amici...magari sentirselo dire da esterni fa riflettere di più.


----------



## Fantastica (10 Settembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> Aiutarlo ?!??! non sei ne sua madre ne suo padre, avete una relazione!  Una cosa che ho imparato dalla terapia di coppia è che è profondamente sbagliato occuparsi/preoccuparsi del proprio partner in maniera genitoriale. o riuscite a parlare chiaro e vivervi bene e serenamente entrambi altrimenti sarà difficile....
> Il terzo si prende gli spazi che il tuo ragazzo gli offre ......
> 
> Una curiosità sulle dinamiche di coppia omosessuali: continui a ribadire il concetto che siete una coppia gay, ma cambia qualcosa ?


Perfetto. 

Quanti anni meno di te ha questo tuo ragazzo? Da come ne parli, sembra sia molto più giovane di te. Se non è più giovane, sembri una madre più che un partner.


----------



## Fedefree (10 Settembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Ma non hai bisogno di aprire la mail.  Sai già cosa leggerai.
> 
> Volevo chiederti. ...
> Vivete in una piccola città?
> E' difficile conoscere altri ragazzi?


Viviamo in una città grande ma abbiamo pochi amici. Non amiamo andare in luoghi affollati.
Siamo due ragazzi semplici e ci è sempre andata bene così.
Lui è un tipo socievole che mi ha sempre rispettato. 
Forse internet lo vede come un luogo sicuro.
Non si collega mai alla sua mail dal mio pc. Gli ho sempre detto di poterlo fare ma non lo fa. Evidentemente ha qualcosa da nascondere. Forse è meglio non leggere quelle mail. 
Mi bastano i disegnini con i baci e gli occhietti a cuoricini che si scambiano su whatsapp (da notare che lui cancella sempre tutte le conversazioni. E' stato un semplice caso o "botta di xxxx" come si vuol definire, che io sia riuscito a leggere alcuni messaggi).

La cosa che più mi dispiace è che non mi dica la verità. 
Pensavo di conoscerlo bene dopo tutti questi anni  che delusione. 
Io vi ringrazio perché tutte le cose che finora mi avete scritto io già le sapevo ma una parte di me non voleva e non vuole accettarle 
Questo è il motivo per cui ho scritto qui. Volevo vedere se persone esterne mi avrebbero detto le stesse cose.

Che posso dire? Mi sta crollando il mondo addosso per non dire che mi si è spezzato il cuore 

Forse gli ho fatto per troppo tempo da "padre" e lui si è reso conto di non aver bisogno né di un padre né di una balia 

Una vita senza di lui non la riesco a immaginare. Sto così male 

Vi ringrazio tutti.


----------



## Fedefree (10 Settembre 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sei un fottuto genio!!!!
> Io lo metterei in pratica subito, il comportamento del tuo fidanzato non preannuncia nulla di buono.
> Dovevi dire alla madre di chiederlo direttamente a lui, idem per gli amici...magari sentirselo dire da esterni fa riflettere di più.


Io so da molto tempo che scambia mail o usa facebook per comunicare anche con persone dell'estero. 
Esattamente da un anno e la cosa, almeno fino a qualche mese fa, non mi dava fastidio.
Il cambiamento in lui l'ho notato adesso e ho notato anche che si è molto infastidito quando la madre ha detto così. Se non avesse avuto segreti, non ci avrebbe fatto nemmeno caso.
MI sono stancato di passare per il ragazzo che pensa al lavoro, che è stupido e buono.



Fantastica ha detto:


> Perfetto.
> 
> Quanti anni meno di te ha questo tuo ragazzo? Da come ne parli, sembra sia molto più giovane di te. Se non è più giovane, sembri una madre più che un partner.



Io 31, lui 30 appena fatti. Siamo coetanei.



ermik ha detto:


> Una curiosità sulle dinamiche di coppia omosessuali: continui a ribadire il concetto che siete una coppia gay, ma cambia qualcosa ?


L'ho scritto solo nel primo messaggio che siamo una coppia gay. Non mi pare di averlo ribadito più volte anche perché penso che qui non c'entra il fatto di essere o non essere gay...


----------



## Eliade (10 Settembre 2015)

Fedefree ha detto:


> Io so da molto tempo che scambia mail o usa facebook per comunicare anche con persone dell'estero.
> Esattamente da un anno e la cosa, almeno fino a qualche mese fa, non mi dava fastidio.
> Il cambiamento in lui l'ho notato adesso e ho notato anche che si è molto infastidito quando la madre ha detto così. Se non avesse avuto segreti, non ci avrebbe fatto nemmeno caso.
> MI sono stancato di passare per il ragazzo che pensa al lavoro, che è stupido e buono.


Sta proprio in botta, mi dispiace dirtelo ma questo è solo l'inizio. Non te la dirà mai la verità.

Non posso proprio consigliarti nulla perché io, al tuo posto, avrei già troncato anche a costo di spezzarmi cuore e anima.


----------



## Eliade (10 Settembre 2015)

Fedefree ha detto:


> Come potrebbe tradirmi con un ragazzo conosciuto su internet?
> E se li facessi incontrare e metterei in atto il mio piano: ospitarlo a casa mia e fare ingelosire il mio ragazzo. Tratterei l'ospite da "re" e lo farei scattare di rabbia.
> Forse incontrando questo ragazzo capirei a che "punto" è questa loro relazione "assurda e morbosa, nonché malsana" virtuale. Vedrei le loro reazioni.
> 
> ...


Potrebbe eccome, non sarebbe ne il primo ne l'ultimo...purtroppo!!


----------



## passante (10 Settembre 2015)

Fedefree ha detto:


> Salve,
> 
> 
> sono un ragazzo gay di 31 anni e ho urgente bisogno di consigli.
> ...



se evade è perché è insoddisfatto, non necessariamente della vostra relazione. la vita IN è pesante, magari sente il bisogno di luoghi, anche virtuali in cui stare OUT e essere se stesso. ne parlate di queste cose? secondo me incidono parecchio in una relazione. poi tu lavori, ma lui che fa? che vuol dire che sta tutto il giorno davanti al computer a 30 anni, non lavora? e da qualche parte hai scritto "grigia quotidianità". perché è grigia la sua quotidianità? te l'ha detto lui? comunque benvenuto.


----------



## Fedefree (10 Settembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> se evade è perché è insoddisfatto, non necessariamente della vostra relazione. la vita IN è pesante, magari sente il bisogno di luoghi, anche virtuali in cui stare OUT e essere se stesso. ne parlate di queste cose? secondo me incidono parecchio in una relazione. poi tu lavori, ma lui che fa? che vuol dire che sta tutto il giorno davanti al computer a 30 anni, non lavora? e da qualche parte hai scritto "grigia quotidianità". perché è grigia la sua quotidianità? te l'ha detto lui? comunque benvenuto.


Ciao,

lui lavora ma ha molto più tempo libero rispetto a me e anziché spenderlo per la vita sociale, lo trascorre rifugiandosi in quella virtuale.
A casa non ha una situazione facile. I suoi sono separati e con entrambi i genitori ha un pessimo rapporto.
Di solito è colui che nel gruppo è sempre pronto ad ascoltare, a far sorridere gli altri, a dare una mano quando serve. Solo che adesso ha deciso di dare tutto se stesso a questo amico virtuale ed è sparito dalla società. Tutti i nostri amici si chiedono cosa faccia e tutti si accorgono di quanto sia cambiato.

Auguro a tutti voi una buona serata e grazie ancora per le vostre risposte.


----------



## sienne (10 Settembre 2015)

Ciao

Gli hai chiesto, se gli va di condividere con te questa esperienza e conoscenza?

È un amico ... perché non condividerlo. 
Forse, così è più facile ritrovare un equilibrio. 

Mi dispiace. 


sienne


----------



## Fedefree (10 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Gli hai chiesto, se gli va di condividere con te questa esperienza e conoscenza?


Certo. Mi parla sempre di lui e sta facendo in modo di farmelo piacere.
Ho capito che mi dice di lui solo quello che gli conviene.
Ho come l'impressione che tra loro due sia nato un sentimento ( se così si può chiamare) ma per paura di ferirmi, cerca di farmi accettare questo ragazzo come amico.
Temo sia così...


----------



## sienne (11 Settembre 2015)

Fedefree ha detto:


> Certo. Mi parla sempre di lui e sta facendo in modo di farmelo piacere.
> Ho capito che mi dice di lui solo quello che gli conviene.
> Ho come l'impressione che tra loro due sia nato un sentimento ( se così si può chiamare) ma per paura di ferirmi, cerca di farmi accettare questo ragazzo come amico.
> Temo sia così...



Ciao

intendevo in modo diretto. Cioè, di entrare direttamente in contatto con lui, non tramite il tuo compagno. Certo, parlandone prima con il tuo compagno. 

In fin dei conti due sono le cose: o è vero cosa ti racconta il tuo compagno, cioè che l'altro sta male e ha bisogno di sostegno e allora perché non sostenerlo in due. O tra loro è nato qualcosa e tu saresti di troppo. La reazione ti farebbe capire in che direzione sta andando questa conoscenza. 

È difficile darti un consiglio. Tu parli di virtuale, ma per lui è reale. Perciò ci si può incontrare solo su questo piano. 


sienne


----------



## banshee (11 Settembre 2015)

Fedefree ha detto:


> *Come potrebbe tradirmi con un ragazzo conosciuto su internet?*
> E se li facessi incontrare e metterei in atto il mio piano: ospitarlo a casa mia e fare ingelosire il mio ragazzo. Tratterei l'ospite da "re" e lo farei scattare di rabbia.
> Forse incontrando questo ragazzo capirei a che "punto" è questa loro relazione "assurda e morbosa, nonché malsana" virtuale. Vedrei le loro reazioni.
> 
> ...


quoto il tuo neretto e rispondo anche a Spotless..

quando dico "che differenza fa incontrato virtualmente o al bar, " intendo: cosa cambia? 

perchè se l'avesse incontrato al bar avrebbe avuto una valenza e incontrato su internet deve necessariamente essere "virtuale e fantastico"?

Fede non voglio metterti più ansia di quanto tu non ne abbia già, non è questo il mio intento, ma dico quello che penso.

qui su questo forum abbiamo esempi di persone che si sono conosciute qui "nel mondo virtuale" e poi si sono incontrate nella realtà e ora stanno insieme  

il fatto su cui concentrarci è che il tuo ragazzo ha un interesse per un altro.... bisogna capire se di natura amicale o c'è di più...


----------



## Spot (11 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> quoto il tuo neretto e rispondo anche a Spotless..
> 
> quando dico "che differenza fa incontrato virtualmente o al bar, " intendo: cosa cambia?
> 
> ...


D'accordo sul neretto.
L'interesse rimane tale che sia rivolto ad una persona conosciuta virtualmente o no.
Però le dinamiche sono leggermente diverse.
Il virtuale manca di elementi importanti come la fisicità, il parlarsi guardandosi in faccia, i gesti, gli sguardi... Etc. Che si tende a riempire fantasticando.
Anche l'incontro col ragazzo al bar è pieno di buchi su cui fantasticare, ma ce ne sono un po' di meno. Tutto qui.

Cosa cambia?
Cambia che, a volte, quando si tratta di virtuale, capita di affezionarsi più alla parte fantasticata - parlando per esperienza -. Che la presenza "immaginata" può essere molto diversa dalla presenza reale.
Poi, come sottolinei giustamente tu, può accadere che il reale piaccia, anzi piaccia ancor di più. O che non piaccia. Ma queste sono cose casuali legate all'incontro, non al processo di "attrazione" precedente all'incontro.

Non so se mi sono spiegata.



E comunque, a mio modesto avviso, rifugiarsi in un rapporto virtuale nella maniera in cui descrive il nostro nuovo amico qui è sintomo di disagio nei confronti di quello che si ha intorno. Varrebbe lo stesso per qualsiasi tipo di rifugio gestito in questa maniera, sia chiaro.


----------



## banshee (11 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> D'accordo sul neretto.
> L'interesse rimane tale che sia rivolto ad una persona conosciuta virtualmente o no.
> Però le dinamiche sono leggermente diverse.
> Il virtuale manca di elementi importanti come la fisicità, il parlarsi guardandosi in faccia, i gesti, gli sguardi... Etc. Che si tende a riempire fantasticando.
> ...


ti sei spiegata benissimo  

il discorso è che a volte è più quasi "pericoloso" il virtuale del reale, proprio perché può capitare che ci si conosca prima come persone "senza veli" e poi fisicamente.. nel senso, provare attrazione per uno sconosciuto incontrato al bar può limitarsi all'attrazione fisica e curiosità, ma instaurare un rapporto, una vera e propria relazione (la cui natura ancora non ci è chiara in questo caso ma la immaginiamo un po' tutti) con qualcuno a cui si inizia a raccontare tutto è più pericoloso.

concordo totalmente sul neretto :up:


----------



## Fedefree (11 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> intendevo in modo diretto. Cioè, di entrare direttamente in contatto con lui, non tramite il tuo compagno. Certo, parlandone prima con il tuo compagno.


Finora non mi ero mai interessato a condividere queste sue amicizie virtuali.
E proprio quello che gli ho detto ieri sera. Vorrei conoscere al tel questo suo amico e invitarlo qui da noi. A casa da me. Lui ne e stato entusiasta anche se l idea che possa parlare con me al tel non mi pare gli sia piaciuta cosi tanto.
Adesso vedremo che fa. 
Gli ho detto di darmi il suo numero di tel cosi lo invito. Lui ha iniziato a dire che forse il tipo prova imbarazzo a dover stare da me perche non vuole recare fastidio ma io gli ho detto che non deve preoccuparsi di questo. Che mi dia il suo numero e me la vedo io.
Li sistemo, entrambi. 

Vi ringrazio perche mi avete aperto gli occhi e mi avete fatto riflettere. 
Per scemo non voglio passare. Questo incontro deve farsi per vedere non solo a che punto e ma anche che direzione prendera.

(SCusate la punteggiatura di oggi ma scrivo da una tastiera particolare).

A dopo e grazie ancora a tutti.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Settembre 2015)

Fedefree ha detto:


> Questo discorso gliel'ho già fatto e lui mi ha detto che non è innamorato di quel ragazzo. Gli si è affezionato da amico perché secondo lui quel ragazzo ha un'anima buona.
> Mi ripete che non devo essere geloso. Ma poi non vede coerenza tra quello che dice e quello che fa.
> Si alza la notte e va in bagno con il cellulare. Perché? Cosa deve dire di notte a un amico? Forse lo rassicura sul fatto che stiamo solo dormendo e non facendo altro?
> Comunque ho deciso. Li farò incontrare e, se servirà, metterò in atto il mio piano.
> ...


----------



## Fedefree (11 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> il fatto su cui concentrarci è che il tuo ragazzo ha un interesse per un altro.... bisogna capire se di natura amicale o c'è di più...



Le cose saranno due:

O lui stesso si accorgera di essersi innamorato di un tizio che ha completamente idealizzato nella sua mente (il mio ragazzo tende a idealizzare le persone, le situazioni e tende a vivere un po´nel suo mondo delle illusioni. Prima lo faceva leggendo romanzi e adesso lo fa creandosi dei romanzi nella sua mente).

Oppure io capiro che tra loro vi e qualcosa e a quel punto che posso fare? LI mettero davanti all evidenza e dovranno confessare. Poi li mandero a quel paese entrambi senza sentire ragioni e poi, solo poi, potro piangere e rintanarmi nel mio dolore.



Ieri sera abbiamo parlato fino a mezzanotte inoltrata di questo argomento. Gli ho detto di farmi vedere che cosa si scrivono nelle email e lui non ha capito il mio comportamento. Si e sentito Ferito (cosi mi ha detto). Ha detto che questo mio modo di voler indagare nella sua vita non lo trova corretto perche lui non fa niente di male.
MI ha detto che se il tizio non lo sente per un paio di ore si rattrista perche si e affezionato a lui ed e solo e ha bisogno di affetto. Qui ho detto la stessa frase che ho letto ieri sul forum "Sei un suo genitore che devi accudirlo tu?". Dopo aver blaterato un intera notte e non aver concluso nulla gli ho detto che lo inviteremo qui e gli daremo tutte le attenzioni di cui avra bisogno. 

Lui prontamente mi ha fatto notare che non posso avere molto tempo libero visto che lavoro e quindi dovrebbe pensarci lui. Gli ho detto che va bene. Lui non sa che quando il tizio arrivera io mi prendero libero e nemmeno glielo dico. 

Che lo faccia venire qui. Gli daro tuuuuttteeeee le attenzioni di cui avra bisogno. Li faro ingelosire entrambi e il mio ragazzo dovra schiattare dalla gelosia. Ha creato lui tutto questo e adesso che se ne prenda le conseguenze.

Sono cattivo? Ieri su whatsapp l altro gli ha scritto ( ho letto tutto appena lui si e un attimo distratto "Vorrei tu fossi qui con me"
e il mio raga (lo chiamo ancora cosi?) ha risposto: "Abbraccia il cuscino e pensa che sono io ma soprattutto pensa che presto questo abbraccio ce lo daremo reale".

Li sistemo tutti e due. Tempo al tempo.

Che la "soap opera" abbia inizio.


----------



## ipazia (11 Settembre 2015)

Fedefree ha detto:


> Le cose saranno due:
> 
> O lui stesso si accorgera di essersi innamorato di un tizio che ha completamente idealizzato nella sua mente (il mio ragazzo tende a indealizzare le persone, le situazioni e tende a vivere un po´nel suo mondo delle illusioni. Prima lo faceva leggendo romanzi e adesso lo fa creandosi dei romanzi).
> 
> ...


Ciao, benvenuto

Guarda che in questo modo, con questo approccio non sei nella posizione di poter guardare. Hai già deciso un sacco di cose. 

Mi spiego. Se questo incontro lo vuoi fare per capire e vedere allora partire dal presupposto che vuoi far ingelosire tutti e poi rintanarti nel tuo dolore ti mette in condizione di vedere quello che vuoi tu. Che conferma quello che stai vedendo nella quotidianità, ossia che il tuo ragazzo è preso dall'altro. 

Io penso che sia bene passare dalla virtualità alla realtà. La virtualità favorisce la costruzione di immaginari e fa in un qualche modo diventare l'altro virtuale un contenitore di desideri e bisogni. Toccare con mano fa bene, quindi. 

Ma cerca di calmarti. 

La virtualità ha bisogno di tempo per trasformarsi in realtà. Bisogna sbucciarla la persona che si è conosciuta virtualmente, dalle proprie proiezioni. E solo poi la si può guardare per davvero. 

L'utilizzo dell'immaginario attraverso la virtualità è una questione potente. 

Quindi, respira e calmati. 

E prova, anzichè ad indagare il tuo ragazzo, a raccontargli di te. Di come ti stai sentendo. Parla di te. Esponendoti. Tanto cosa hai da perdere? A cosa serve la strategia? Siete in una relazione. 
Parlare di te, e soltanto di te, mette anche lui in condizione di parlarti di sè. E se non lo fa, avrai elementi per conoscerlo meglio.

Ma io partirei da come ti stai sentendo tu. Che in fondo, a prescindere dal finale, è l'unica cosa che conta tu capisca.


----------



## Spot (11 Settembre 2015)

Quoto ipazia, premere in virtù del tuo diritto a capire è giusto. Ma non imbarcarti in una guerriglia.
Il risentimento è un pessimo consigliere.


----------



## ipazia (11 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Quoto ipazia, premere in virtù del tuo diritto a capire è giusto. Ma non imbarcarti in una guerriglia.
> Il risentimento è un pessimo consigliere.


E io ti quoto sui "buchi" della virtualità. Sono trappole, specialmente quando non li si sa riconoscere. E si finisce per metterci dentro del proprio convincendosi che sia dell'altro. 

Già lo si fa "live"...virtualmente è ancora più semplice.


----------



## patroclo (11 Settembre 2015)

Fedefree ha detto:


> Le cose saranno due:
> 
> O lui stesso si accorgera di essersi innamorato di un tizio che ha completamente idealizzato nella sua mente (il mio ragazzo tende a idealizzare le persone, le situazioni e tende a vivere un po´nel suo mondo delle illusioni. Prima lo faceva leggendo romanzi e adesso lo fa creandosi dei romanzi nella sua mente).
> 
> ...


 
... mi sembra che a questo punto rischi di far scoppiare una guerra solo per il gusto di farlo.... ci vedrei meglio un bel vaffanculo ....
E' doloroso allontanarsi dalle persone che si amano, è doloroso realizzare che il proprio amore era rivolto alla persona sbagliata, è doloroso capire che abbiamo profondamente sbagliato a capire e valutare una persona ... ecc.ecc. 
Però prima si accetta, prima si capiscono i propri errori , prima si prova a voltare pagina meglio è per tutti.
Se poi il tuo ragazzo ha bisogno di un vaffanculo per svegliarsi ..... magari cambia tutto un'altra volta, te lo auguro.


----------



## ipazia (11 Settembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> ... mi sembra che a questo punto rischi di far scoppiare una guerra solo per il gusto di farlo.... ci vedrei meglio un bel vaffanculo ....
> E' doloroso allontanarsi dalle persone che si amano, è doloroso realizzare che il proprio amore era rivolto alla persona sbagliata, è doloroso capire che abbiamo profondamente sbagliato a capire e valutare una persona ... ecc.ecc.
> Però prima si accetta, prima si capiscono i propri errori , prima si prova a voltare pagina meglio è per tutti.
> Se poi il tuo ragazzo ha bisogno di un vaffanculo per svegliarsi ..... magari cambia tutto un'altra volta, te lo auguro.


Vabbè...è vero. che a volte si deve tirare una riga.

Ma da quello che scrive a me sembra che qui non si sia ancora niente. Che non ci sia niente di definito. E che tutto sia posizionato negli immaginari e nelle paure. 

E a dirla tutta mi sembra che in tutti e tre la stia facendo da padrona la paura del dolore e il bisogno di essere considerati, visti e voluti. 

io prima capirei. Che se si deve chiudere io penso sia bene farlo senza che ci siano sospesi a tirare indietro dopo.


----------



## patroclo (11 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Vabbè...è vero. che a volte si deve tirare una riga.
> 
> Ma da quello che scrive a me sembra che qui non si sia ancora niente. Che non ci sia niente di definito. E che tutto sia posizionato negli immaginari e nelle paure.
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo sull'evitare sospesi ma rileggiti le cronache degli eventi e loro discussioni ........ è vero che la mancanza di chiarezza li spinge a farsi dei film spaventosi, ma chiedamoci anche se sono pronti alla chiarezza...


----------



## ipazia (11 Settembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo sull'evitare sospesi ma rileggiti le cronache degli eventi e loro discussioni ........ è vero che la mancanza di chiarezza li spinge a farsi dei film spaventosi, ma chiedamoci anche se sono pronti alla chiarezza...


La chiarezza non è un raggiungimento. E' una tensione. L'assoluta chiarezza e trasparenza io credo sia impossibile. Si cambia troppo velocemente. E' un po' un rincorrersi. 

Però, fra la strategia dentro la relazione e prima ancora con se stessi, e il provare a percorrerla la via della chiarezza io tendo a scegliere la seconda opzione. 

Magari non ci si riesce, perchè il fare chiarezza se da un lato dipende dalla propria capacità di ascoltarsi e poi esporre dall'altro dipende anche dalla interazione che c'è con l'altro. 

Ma già il non riuscirci io penso sia il sintomo del fatto che qualcosa di grosso non sta funzionando. 
E anche questa è una indicazione per poter prendere posizione e poi poter decidere. 

Poi, di mio, io non ci sto dentro nelle strategie...mi sembrano una perdita di tempo.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Settembre 2015)

Fedefree ha detto:


> Abbiamo tutti gli amici in comune ma solo due sanno di noi. Gli altri non sanno nulla, se non che siamo solo buoni amici.
> Lui è figlio unico, io ho una sorella che sa di noi.


Vedo che tu hai capito la domanda.
Per me c'è in ognuno sia un bisogno di confronto sia di rendere pubblici i propri sentimenti.
Se non si sa come fare si prendono strade sbagliate. A volte si incontra pure oil lupo.
Vedi che anche tu sei capitato qui.
Io ho tantissime conoscenze ma ho bisogno anche di questo luogo seppur virtuale e anche tu sei qui virtualmente.
Per me tutto va capito, prima che contrastato.
Sei gay e capirai bene che ad esempio la richiesta di matrimonio non è per poter andare in ospedale, dove in realtà può andare chiunque, è una richiesta di riconoscimento.
Lui sta cercando di essere riconosciuto e di riconoscersi in un confronto.


----------



## patroclo (11 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> La chiarezza non è un raggiungimento. E' una tensione. L'assoluta chiarezza e trasparenza io credo sia impossibile. Si cambia troppo velocemente. E' un po' un rincorrersi.
> 
> Però, fra la strategia dentro la relazione e prima ancora con se stessi, e il provare a percorrerla la via della chiarezza io tendo a scegliere la seconda opzione.
> 
> ...


Mi piace la tua capacità di rendere i concetti, non sempre comprensibilissima (mio limite) ma molto decisamente lucida.
potrei anche dirti che concordo su tutta la linea ...... ma fammici pensare ancora un po'


----------



## ipazia (11 Settembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> Mi piace la tua capacità di rendere i concetti, *non sempre comprensibilissima* (mio limite) ma molto decisamente lucida.
> potrei anche dirti che concordo su tutta la linea ...... ma fammici pensare ancora un po'


anche tu!!!

...guarda, ormai è assodato che il limite è anche mio. In troppi mi fanno notare la questione del fare origami coi concetti e del non essere sintetica.....e ci lavoro eh...ma a volte è proprio un garbuglio!! 

Sono in apprendimento.  

Bello il prendersi tempo per pensare! E' una bella caratteristica.


----------



## Fedefree (11 Settembre 2015)

Ok. Stamattina ero fuori di testa perché ripensavo a quei messaggi che si scambiano.
Vedo troppa complicità in loro. Mi sento escluso, ecco cosa è.

Che devo fare? 




Stasera ceneremo insieme. Gli chiederò se ha bisogno di una pausa e se ha bisogno di stare con l'altro.
E se vuole andare che se ne vada.
Lo amo a tal punto che lo lascerei libero di fare quello che vuole. 

Lui vuole incontrarsi con questo ragazzo e vorrebbe che andassimo da lui.
Stasera gli dirò che se vorrà, potrà pure andare da lui. Da solo. Che faccia la sua esperienza. Che veda con i suoi occhi. Che si viva la sua favola. Che faccia le sue scelte e che si senta libero di fare quello che vuole.

Non posso incatenarlo a me. Ci siamo messi insieme quando aveva solo 19 anni e nessuna esperienza. Gli ho un po' fatto da padre in tutti questi anni.
*Dovrò lasciarlo libero. E' la cosa più giusta da fare. Se mi ama, tornerà da me.* Capirà che l'altro, a parte il sesso e i suoi problemi, non potrà colmargli il suo vuoto. Alla fine gli mancherà sempre qualcosa e* io gli devo pur mancare*. Dovrà sentire la mia mancanza. 

E' questo che farò. Avete ragione, le vendette o le strategie non fanno bene. Mi stanno già mandando fuori di testa e non posso permettermelo sul lavoro.
*Se ama me, mi risceglierà ancora e ancora e ancora. Proprio come farei io.
*
Vi ringrazio tutti. Grazie con il cuore.


Amore è libertà. Capisci le persone da come si comportano quando sono libere di scegliere.


Vi prego solo di non abbandonarmi, in tutto questo. Ne avrò bisogno.

Buon proseguimento di giornata.


----------



## Fedefree (11 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> E prova, anzichè ad indagare il tuo ragazzo, a raccontargli di te. Di come ti stai sentendo. Parla di te. Esponendoti. Tanto cosa hai da perdere? A cosa serve la strategia? Siete in una relazione.
> Parlare di te, e soltanto di te, mette anche lui in condizione di parlarti di sè. E se non lo fa, avrai elementi per conoscerlo meglio.
> 
> Ma io partirei da come ti stai sentendo tu. Che in fondo, a prescindere dal finale, è l'unica cosa che conta tu capisca.



Lo farò stasera. Grazie ipazia.
Gli parlerò di ciò che sento, di ciò che ho visto, dei messaggi e di come mi sento ferito e in un certo senso "tradito".
Gli dirò anche che potrà andare da lui, se vorrà. Se ha bisogno di capire cosa vuole e per farlo ha bisogno di vederlo, che lo faccia. Lo lascio libero.


----------



## Eratò (11 Settembre 2015)

Fedefree ha detto:


> Ok. Stamattina ero fuori di testa perché ripensavo a quei messaggi che si scambiano.
> Vedo troppa complicità in loro. Mi sento escluso, ecco cosa è.
> 
> Che devo fare?
> ...


Hai un animo nobile e un cuore grande.E m'immagino la tua sofferenza. Buona giornata anche a te


----------



## ipazia (11 Settembre 2015)

Fedefree ha detto:


> Ok. Stamattina ero fuori di testa perché ripensavo a quei messaggi che si scambiano.
> Vedo troppa complicità in loro. *Mi sento escluso, ecco cosa è.*
> 
> Che devo fare?
> ...





Fedefree ha detto:


> Lo farò stasera. Grazie ipazia.
> Gli parlerò di ciò che sento, di ciò che ho visto, dei messaggi e di come mi sento ferito e in un certo senso "tradito".
> *Gli dirò anche che potrà andare da lui, se vorrà.* Se ha bisogno di capire cosa vuole e per farlo ha bisogno di vederlo, che lo faccia. *Lo lascio libero.*


ehy, frena. 

Calmati. 

Parto dal fondo. Tu non puoi lasciare libero nessuno. Siamo già liberi. Non caricarti di responsabilità che non hai. 

La responsabilità di decidere è sua e solo ed esclusivamente sua. Non ti riguarda, se non nel chiedergli di condividere con te il suo percorso e le sue conclusioni seguendo la via dell'onestà. 

Basta. 

Parlagli di te e ascoltalo. 

E pretendi, in un quando e in un come, che lui ti parli di sè. 

Tu parli di te. Lui parla di sè.

Questo c'è da fare. Nient'altro. 

Respirando e cercando di sciogliere paure e bisogni.

Per poter ascoltare davvero. E chiedere quello che non si capisce. 

Con calma e senza fretta.

E' tutta ansia la tua. E ti capisco. Ma non ti serve e ti confonde. Riconoscila, comunicala e poi dì di te e ascolta lui. 

E quel riconoscimento del sentirti escluso fermatici sopra e ascolta. Ti parla di te. E' importante. 

Sei già a Katmandu, ma non hai neanche ancora guardato gli orari dei voli. 
Respira. L'universo è ancora dove era. Non è incrinato. Il cielo è in alto e la terra sotto i tuoi piedi. E' ancora tutto lì. 

Ps: ho qualche difficoltà coi grazie e non so mai bene come rispondere. Ecco, prego


----------



## Fedefree (11 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ehy, frena.
> 
> Parlagli di te e ascoltalo.
> 
> ...



E' quello che farò tra un paio di ore e che il cielo mi assista.
Gli dirò tutto ma proprio tutto di me, di come mi sento, di cosa provo, della gelosia che mi sta "soffocando"...poi gli chiederò di parlarmi di lui, di dirmi cosa sente per me, cosa prova per lui, quanto è importante questa persona nella sua vita e poi che faccia ciò che sente. Se sente di volerlo incontrare, avrà il mio permesso.
Parlo di "lasciarlo libero" perché lui mi chiede sempre il permesso di fare le cose. Mi ha chiesto il permesso di potersi sentire al tel con lui, di scambiarsi i numeri di tel e l'altro giorno mi ha anche detto "Ma sei sicuro di volerlo incontrare? Ti va bene questa cosa? ". Lui, in un certo senso, chiede il mio permesso ma non gli ho mai messo catene. Non gli ho mai vietato niente. 
Stasera sono sicuro che mi dirà se gli do il permesso di andare da lui. Certo che glielo do.
E' giusto che lui capisca. Mi fa male questa cosa, molto male perché se lui sente il bisogno di vedere un altro ragazzo, significa che prova un sentimento forte nei suoi confronti. Ma cosa posso fare? Lo vieto? Cerco strategie e mi avveleno? No, non serve a niente.
Io voglio stare con una persona che mi ama e che sceglie liberamente di stare con me e non con una persona che sta al mio fianco perché mi teme o perché subisce i miei ricatti o perché pensa che ormai è così e deve accettarlo.
Lui sa chi sono io e cosa sono per lui ma se per capirlo, per avere una riconferma di questo, ha necessità di incontrare l'altro, io non glielo impedirò. Se lo facessi, lo allontanerei di più.

Sono a pezzi da due settimane e in questi giorni ancora di più ma le cose non possono più restare così. Inutile opporsi a un cambiamento. Che resti con me o che se ne vada...lo status quo non è più possibile e me ne accorgo da mille cose.


----------



## Fedefree (11 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Hai un animo nobile e un cuore grande.E m'immagino la tua sofferenza. Buona giornata anche a te


Grazie. Ho anche tanta paura. 
Paura che, forse, lo sto spingendo io a fare una cavolata


----------



## disincantata (11 Settembre 2015)

;1608830]Grazie. Ho anche tanta paura. 
Paura che, forse, lo sto spingendo io a fare una cavolata [/QUOTE]

Benvenuto.

da tradita tradita per me sbagli modi.

io parlerei si con lui  ma solo di voi due 

cercherei di capire osservandolo se ti desidera 

come sta con te.

Non mi fisserei sull'amico virtuale. 

Ingrandisci la sua importanza.

una cosa è scriversi anche 30 volte al giorno

altra cosa desiderarsi e ancora piu' complicato amarsi.


Piuttosto non capisco perché nascondere la vostra omosessualità e meno ancora ai genitori. 

Avete intenzion di nnascondervi a vita? 

Assurdo.


----------



## Horny (12 Settembre 2015)

Io non capisco bene come si faccia a scrivere 30 volte al giorno a una persona per cui non provi nulla.
nel senso, secondo me se si trattasse di una coppia etero, magari con prole, pur rimanendo nel campo del virtuale, non si direbbe affatto che l'utente ingrandisce l'importanza dei fatti.
si tratta comunque di due trentenni impegnati, no?
(non scrivo questo per alimentare polemiche, solo per capire).
questo a prescindere dalla considerazione, giustissima,
che anche in questo caso, se c'è, il problema sta nella coppia e
preesiste l'arrivo di un terzo.


----------



## passante (12 Settembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Piuttosto non capisco perché nascondere la vostra omosessualità e meno ancora ai genitori.
> 
> Avete intenzion di nnascondervi a vita?
> 
> Assurdo.


è una cosa troppo grossa e troppo personale, ci possono essere mille motivi. io ho amici ultraquaratenni che sono ancora IN. però, quello che scrivevo a fede (così come ha fatto con più chiarezza brunetta) è che *devono tenerla presente questa cosa. e certo che il suo fidanzato ha bisogno di evadere: come si può stare nell'armadio da una vita? *bisogna pensarci parlarne. poi si può continuare a starci (io sono OUT da una vita, non ne sarei capace nemmeno più per un giorno, ma è possibile), ma bisogna che ci sia dialogo, e prima ancora CONSAPEVOLEZZA su questo.

non è un dettaglio, è una cosa fondante. sia a livello personale che di coppia. e non ci metto nemmeno il solito "IMHO" perché ne sono troppo certo.

_edit: _con IN e OUT intendo rispettivamente in the closet e out of the closet, quindi omosessualità nascosta vs. dichiarata.


----------



## Ecate (12 Settembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> è una cosa troppo grossa e troppo personale, ci possono essere mille motivi. io ho amici ultraquaratenni che sono ancora IN. però, quello che scrivevo a fede (così come ha fatto con più chiarezza brunetta) è che *devono tenerla presente questa cosa. e certo che il suo fidanzato ha bisogno di evadere: come si può stare nell'armadio da una vita? **bisogna pensarci parlarne.* poi si può continuare a starci (io sono OUT da una vita, non ne sarei capace nemmeno più per un giorno, ma è possibile), ma bisogna che ci sia dialogo, e prima ancora CONSAPEVOLEZZA su questo.
> 
> non è un dettaglio, è una cosa fondante. sia a livello personale che di coppia. e non ci metto nemmeno il solito "IMHO" perché ne sono troppo certo.
> 
> _edit: _con IN e OUT intendo rispettivamente in the closet e out of the closet, quindi omosessualità nascosta vs. dichiarata.


 :up:


----------



## disincantata (12 Settembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> è una cosa troppo grossa e troppo personale, ci possono essere mille motivi. io ho amici ultraquaratenni che sono ancora IN. però, quello che scrivevo a fede (così come ha fatto con più chiarezza brunetta) è che *devono tenerla presente questa cosa. e certo che il suo fidanzato ha bisogno di evadere: come si può stare nell'armadio da una vita? *bisogna pensarci parlarne. poi si può continuare a starci (io sono OUT da una vita, non ne sarei capace nemmeno più per un giorno, ma è possibile), ma bisogna che ci sia dialogo, e prima ancora CONSAPEVOLEZZA su questo.
> 
> non è un dettaglio, è una cosa fondante. sia a livello personale che di coppia. e non ci metto nemmeno il solito "IMHO" perché ne sono troppo certo.
> 
> _edit: _con IN e OUT intendo rispettivamente in the closet e out of the closet, quindi omosessualità nascosta vs. dichiarata.



Grazie.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Settembre 2015)

Era di questo che invitavo a parlare nel thread Identità.
Per il nostro benessere conto il sentirci autentici con noi stessi e con gli altri. 
Come si fa a sopportare di sentirsi dire  "avrai trovato la ragazza" se vuoi i ragazzi?
L'identità ha come componente essenziale l'aspetto sessuale sia come appartenenza di genere sia come preferenza sessuale.


----------



## passante (12 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era di questo che invitavo a parlare nel thread Identità.
> Per il nostro benessere conto il sentirci autentici con noi stessi e con gli altri.
> Come si fa a sopportare di sentirsi dire  "avrai trovato la ragazza" se vuoi i ragazzi?
> L'identità ha come componente essenziale l'aspetto sessuale sia come appartenenza di genere sia come preferenza sessuale.


sono contento di leggerlo. sai di solito dalle persone etero ti senti dire: v_a bè ma che bisogno c'è di dire con chi ti piace andare a letto? _non è questo, non c'entra niente. è proprio un discorso di identità, profonda e pervasiva.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Settembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> sono contento di leggerlo. sai di solito dalle persone etero ti senti dire: v_a bè ma che bisogno c'è di dire con chi ti piace andare a letto? _non è questo, non c'entra niente. è proprio un discorso di identità, profonda e pervasiva.


----------



## Lucrezia (12 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era di questo che invitavo a parlare nel thread Identità.
> Per il nostro benessere conto il sentirci autentici con noi stessi e con gli altri.
> Come si fa a sopportare di sentirsi dire  "avrai trovato la ragazza" se vuoi i ragazzi?
> L'identità ha come componente essenziale l'aspetto sessuale sia come appartenenza di genere sia come preferenza sessuale.


Quotissimo. In questo caso specifico, poi, c è anche il fatto di dover tenere nascosta una relazione per dieci anni. E quando sei innamorato vorresti dirlo a tutti, no? Essere libero di manifestare la coppia spontaneamente insieme alle altre persone importanti nella tua vita. Non so, ma immagino che decidere di non farlo crei molto stress, nella coppia e nell individuo; a maggior ragione visto che la sfera emozional -sessuale è la più importante nella vita di un essere umano.


----------



## passante (13 Settembre 2015)

comunque. fede non ci ha più aggiornati...


----------



## disincantata (13 Settembre 2015)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Quotissimo. In questo caso specifico, poi, c è anche il fatto di dover tenere nascosta una relazione per dieci anni. E quando sei innamorato vorresti dirlo a tutti, no? Essere libero di manifestare la coppia spontaneamente insieme alle altre persone importanti nella tua vita. Non so, ma immagino che decidere di non farlo crei molto stress, nella coppia e nell individuo; a maggior ragione visto che la sfera emozional -sessuale è la più importante nella vita di un essere umano.



E' un po' come per gli amanti, nascondono a volte per anni e decenni il loro amore, se e' amore.

NON so come si faccia, a me ha stancato  abbastanza in fretta, preferivo il prima, l'attesa, lunga ed intrigante,  perche' immagini ma non hai certezza, non sai, pure i primi mesi ma poi non condividere la vita non mi attrae.

Quasi un gioco. SE manca fai altro e stai benissimo.


----------



## Fedefree (13 Settembre 2015)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Quotissimo. In questo caso specifico, poi, *c è anche il fatto di dover tenere nascosta una relazione per dieci anni. E quando sei innamorato vorresti dirlo a tutti, no?* Essere libero di manifestare la coppia spontaneamente insieme alle altre persone importanti nella tua vita. Non so, ma immagino che decidere di *non farlo crei molto stress, nella coppia e nell individuo*; a maggior ragione visto che la sfera emozional -sessuale è la più importante nella vita di un essere umano.


Grazie a tutti per aver risposto.

E' vero. Non rivelare la propria identità crea molto stress ed è stato difficile tenere segreta una relazione per 11 anni. Sono diversi i motivi per cui non abbiamo potuto rivelare nulla, nemmeno a certi amici.
Nell'ultimo periodo lo abbiamo detto a qualcuno che, non so come, lo aveva da sempre sospettato.
Credo che in famiglia lo sospettino anche le nostre madri ma nessuno dice e nessuno vuole dire. 
Affronteremo anche questo. Non è facile.


----------



## Fedefree (13 Settembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> E' un po' come per gli amanti, nascondono a volte per anni e decenni il loro amore, se e' amore.
> 
> NON so come si faccia, a me ha stancato  abbastanza in fretta, preferivo il prima, l'attesa, lunga ed intrigante,  perche' immagini ma non hai certezza, non sai, pure i primi mesi ma poi non condividere la vita non mi attrae.
> 
> Quasi un gioco. SE manca fai altro e stai benissimo.


Non ci siamo mai sentiti amanti.
Agli occhi degli altri siamo stati sempre migliori amici.
Stiamo ogni giorno insieme anche perché io vivo da solo e lui viene sempre da me, anche se ancora vive in famiglia e capitano periodi in cui non ci vediamo.

Il nostro sogno è quello di vivere insieme e dirlo, finalmente, ai nostri genitori. Non è cosa facile, ma andrà fatto.


----------



## passante (13 Settembre 2015)

Fedefree ha detto:


> Non ci siamo mai sentiti amanti.
> Agli occhi degli altri siamo stati sempre migliori amici.
> Stiamo ogni giorno insieme anche perché io vivo da solo e lui viene sempre da me, anche se ancora vive in famiglia e capitano periodi in cui non ci vediamo.
> 
> Il nostro sogno è quello di vivere insieme e dirlo, finalmente, ai nostri genitori. Non è cosa facile, ma andrà fatto.


va be', con calma. è un punto di non ritorno. l'importante è cominciare a pensarci. ma comunque hai parlato con lui? come va?


----------



## Fedefree (13 Settembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> comunque. fede non ci ha più aggiornati...


Eccomi qui.

Ieri non è stata una giornata facile per me.

Abbiamo parlato una notte intera di noi, della nostra storia, dei nostri progetti. E' stata la serata più intensa di questi ultimi anni. Siamo stati sinceri.
Gli ho detto tutto quello che sento, che non mi va di questa sua amicizia a distanza e lui si è confidato pure.
Ha confessato di sentirsi da otto mesi e mezzo con questo ragazzo. Otto mesi e mezzo di mail incessanti, chiamate e messaggi. E' tutto vero. Non ero io quello che immaginavo questo rapporto virtuale così fittizio. Le cose stanno proprio come io le ho immaginate.
Mi ha detto che mi ama e che non riesce ad immaginare una vita senza di me. Abbiamo rievocato insieme pure i vecchi tempi, le notti trascorse insieme durante la preparazione degli esami universitari ecc. 
Abbiamo pianto tantissimo e buttato fuori un sacco di emozioni.

Gli ho chiesto di essere sincero perché lo avrei capito. Sarei stato comprensivo.
MI ha detto che tra lui e questo ragazzo è iniziato tutto per gioco. Scambi di mail, scambi di foto, complimenti a vicenda. Il ragazzo in questione è solo e non ha mai avuto una storia seria e si è affezionato molto al mio ragazzo e lo stesso è successo a lui. Mi ha detto che internet ha fatto anche la sua parte nel senso che ha contribuito a renderli "co-dipendenti". Uno è il povero ragazzo incompreso, che sogna l'amore da una vita e che si vorrebbe innamorare e l'altro (in questo caso il mio ragazzo) è il suo salvatore, lo consiglia, gli fa da stampella, c'è sempre per lui, notte e giorno. 

Mi ha detto che ama me ma che sente anche qualcosa per lui. Non è amore, anche se quel ragazzo lo ha fatto sognare moltissimo. Mi ha detto che ha un modo di scrivere che incanta, che prende e rapisce.
Si è scusato con me per tutte le volte che mi ha trascurato e non mi ha dato le giuste attenzioni. Mi ha detto che ha dato molto affetto "virtuale" all'altro, a parole, e che non ha mai fatto nulla per mancarmi di rispetto in altro senso (anche se, su questo, avrei i miei dubbi).
Mi ha confessato che l'altro gli piace anche fisicamente e che, se le circostanze fossero state diverse, lo avrebbe voluto incontrare ma per rispetto mio non lo fa. A meno che non voglia incontrarlo insieme a lui.

Dopo averlo ascoltato, l'ho abbracciato.
Gli ho detto che mi dispiace essermi dedicato più al lavoro negli ultimi tempi e averlo trascurato. 
Gli ho anche detto che può andare da lui o far venire lui qui, sì insomma di incontrarlo, da solo.
Se lo desidera e se questa cosa, magari, lo farà calmare, può farlo. Mi ha confessato che da un lato vorrebbe smettere questo rapporto "asfissiante", ma non ce la fa. E' troppo dentro questa storia e vorrebbe trasferirla sul piano reale proprio per stabilizzare questa dipendenza dal mondo virtuale.
Mi ha detto che vorrebbe incontrarlo ma ha anche troppa paura di farlo da solo perché non sa quello che potrebbe accadere fra loro due.

Gli ho detto che è libero di fare quello che si sente. Io lo appoggerò e gli starò vicino perché lo amo. Lui è tutta la mia vita. Nemmeno io ne immagino una senza di lui. Lui ha ribadito il concetto di amarmi e di voler stare con me, ma vi è una parte in lui che gli dice di voler incontrare questa persona che tanto lo ha fatto sognare via mail.

La conclusione è questa. Ci amiamo e non solo a parole, però lui sta vivendo anche questa cosa e vorrebbe forse capire, non so.

Gli ho detto che può farsi l'esperienza che vuole con questa persona e poi, in totale libertà, decidere cosa fare. 
Se torna io ci sarò ad aspettarlo. Sempre.
Mi ha detto che vuole solo vedere questa persona (non andarci a letto né mettersi con lui) perché anche lui è convinto che incontrandola, la magia della scrittura, svanirà e tutto prenderà la dimensione normale.
Gli ho detto che comunque deve stare attento a non far davvero soffrire l'altro. L'altro, da quello che ho potuto afferrare, è invaghito/innamorato di lui. 

Che posso dire? Se lui sente queste cose, non può reprimerle o fare finta che non ci siano. Queste cose le sente, le vive a modo suo. Che faccia la sua esperienza. 
Ripeto,* accanto a me voglio un ragazzo che mi ama e un ragazzo che, nonostante certe situazioni, mi riscelga e decide di sua spontanea volontà di stare con me e condividere la sua vita.*

Certo, un pò ci sono rimasto male e non lo nego. Avere la conferma che quello che sopsettavo era vero, mi ha rattristato. Sapere che lo vuol vedere, che a lui ci tiene e che sente delle cose per lui, mi ha fatto male.
Ma so che la cosa giusta è questa.

Vada come vada. Mi sento sereno perché so di aver detto le cose giuste ( giuste per me) e che sentivo.

Mi sento sottosopra. Non so lui cosa deciderà. Siamo stati abbracciati tutta la notte senza parlare, anche se quei silenzi dicevano tutto.

Vi aggiornerò.

Mi sento davvero come se mi avessero rivoltato sottosopra. :nuke::nuke::nuke:


----------



## Fedefree (13 Settembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> va be', con calma. è un punto di non ritorno. l'importante è cominciare a pensarci. ma comunque hai parlato con lui? come va?


Ragazzi la verità è che sono a pezzi.

Oggi mi balena in mente un'idea: e se lui si innamorasse? Se mi avesse detto che mi ama solo perché gli sembra brutto darmi un dolore e un dispiacere?

Dagli occhi era sincero. Io so che mi ama, non ho dubbi su questo. Il fatto è che temo si sia innamorato anche dell'altro e forse incontrarlo gli farà bene perché gli farà capire cosa prova realmente.

Stamattina mi ha fatto una sorpresa ed è stato dolcissimo  
Mi ha chiesto se davvero pensavo le cose che gli ho detto e gli ho detto di sì.
Mi ha rassicurato che la sua intenzione è solo quella di incontrarlo e che io potrei andare con lui ma gli ho detto di no. Dopo, col tempo, se vorrà, potrà presentarmelo.


Ragazzi, è una delle domeniche più brutte della mia vita. Mi sento triste :-(
Più tardi tornerà qui. Spero tanto che mi dica che non vuole più incontrarlo. Sarebbe un miracolo!

:-(


Buona domanica a voi tutti.


----------



## Fedefree (13 Settembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Io non capisco bene come si faccia a scrivere 30 volte al giorno a una persona per cui non provi nulla.
> nel senso, secondo me se si trattasse di una coppia etero, magari con prole, pur rimanendo nel campo del virtuale, non si direbbe affatto che l'utente ingrandisce l'importanza dei fatti.
> si tratta comunque di due trentenni impegnati, no?
> (non scrivo questo per alimentare polemiche, solo per capire).
> ...



Solo 30 volte al giorno?
Hanno scambiato circa 3000 mail (me lo ha detto lui) solo in otto mesi e mezzo e non parliamo dei messaggi. 
Ha scritto più mail lui in meno di un anno che io in 10 anni che uso il pc! 

Se ci rifletto, la cosa è seria. Hanno usato la mail come chat. 
Ovviamente non conosco i contenuti e forse è meglio. Immagino cosa può esserci lì dentro.

Ha cercato fuori quello che non trovava dentro cioè nella relazione con me. E' tutta colpa mia. In questi ultimi anni e tempi mi sono dedicato al lavoro e l'ho un po' trascurato  ma pensavo andasse tutto bene.
L'ho sempre trattato bene, dato affetto e amore, fatto regali, riso, scherzato...cosa non gli è bastato o cosa è mancato?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Settembre 2015)

Fedefree ha detto:


> Solo 30 volte al giorno?
> Hanno scambiato circa 3000 mail (me lo ha detto lui) solo in otto mesi e mezzo e non parliamo dei messaggi.
> Ha scritto più mail lui in meno di un anno che io in 10 anni che uso il pc!
> 
> ...


Ma perché ragioni da traditore? Sembra che vuoi trovare giustificazioni a lui.
Anche la relazione più soddisfacente può non soddisfare il desiderio di confrontarsi con altre persone.


----------



## passante (13 Settembre 2015)

Fedefree ha detto:


> Gli ho detto che può farsi l'esperienza che vuole con questa persona e poi, in totale libertà, decidere cosa fare.
> Se torna io ci sarò ad aspettarlo. Sempre.


e perché?


----------



## Fedefree (13 Settembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> e perché?


Perché se sente di volerlo fare, credo sia giusto così.

Magari capirà che non vuole stare con me o magari gli servirà proprio per capire che io sono l'unico uomo della sua vita.

Glielo leggevo in faccia che muore dalla voglia di vederlo! 

Sotto sotto spero abbia una bella delusione e capisca che internet non è il mondo reale. Anche se c'è da dire che si sentono ogni giorno al telefono...


----------



## Fedefree (13 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma perché ragioni da traditore? Sembra che vuoi trovare giustificazioni a lui.
> Anche la relazione più soddisfacente può non soddisfare il desiderio di confrontarsi con altre persone.


Confrontarsi con altre persone ok. Io fino a qualche mese fa pensavo facesse quello.
Invece lui, da otto mesi e mezzo, vive in simbiosi con un'altra persona. 
Immagino su quante cose si saranno confrontati in 8 mesi ... hai voglia!


----------



## Spot (13 Settembre 2015)

Fedefree ha detto:


> Confrontarsi con altre persone ok. Io fino a qualche mese fa pensavo facesse quello.
> Invece lui, da otto mesi e mezzo, vive in simbiosi con un'altra persona.
> Immagino su quante cose si saranno confrontati in 8 mesi ... hai voglia!


Penso che brunetta volesse dire che non è "colpa" tua o del tuo lavoro se ha incontrato questo ragazzo su internet e poi ci si è attaccato così tanto.


----------



## Fedefree (13 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Penso che brunetta volesse dire che non è "colpa" tua o del tuo lavoro se ha incontrato questo ragazzo su internet e poi ci si è attaccato così tanto.


 lo so.

Noi stiamo insieme da 11 anni. 
Loro si conoscono solo da 8 mesi e mezzo. 
Spero faccia la differenza. Ovviamente lo deve capire lui da solo.
Deve poter essere libero di fare la sua scelta e se (non ci voglio nemmeno pensare) la sua scelta non dovessi essere io, lo accetterò. Ma sparirò dalla sua vita. Lui di me non saprà più nemmeno se esisto o se respiro.


----------



## Spot (13 Settembre 2015)

Fedefree ha detto:


> lo so.
> 
> Noi stiamo insieme da 11 anni.
> Loro si conoscono solo da 8 mesi e mezzo.
> ...


Ok. Calma però.
Non farti attanagliare dalla paura.
Non dico di scacciarla del tutto, è comprensibile tu ce l'abbia.
Ma non correre nemmeno.

Si vedranno. Lui sa che se farà qualche cazzata ti perderà per sempre, vero? E che quel modo compulsivo di sentirsi con l'altro non è compatibile con una vita di coppia?
Ricordaglielo. E cerca di spiegargli, in questi giorni, di cosa hai bisogno. Giorno per giorno. Lascia che ti rassicuri.
E prendi fiato.
Prefigurarti tutti i peggiori scenari possibili non ti aiuta. E' la tua mente spaventata che fa brutti scherzi.
Per ora non è successo ancora niente. E' solo un fattore che si è inserito tra di voi, e che nessuno dei due conosce bene o sa interpretare.
Le crisi si gestiscono un passo alla volta, senza saltare subito a conclusioni.
Altrimenti ci si fa del male.

Ti stai comportando bene, davvero.
Ora, quando la preoccupazione di ciò che per ora non è ha la meglio, vieni qui e mettiti a scrivere. O qualsiasi altra cosa ti serva per staccare la tensione.


----------



## Fedefree (13 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ora, quando la preoccupazione di ciò che per ora non è ha la meglio, vieni qui e mettiti a scrivere. O qualsiasi altra cosa ti serva per staccare la tensione.



GRAZIE DAVVERO A TUTTI.

Mi state aiutando. Il mio amico ( che sa di noi ) dice che non mi sto facendo valere e che dovrei essere severo o minacciarlo ma non è da me. 
Ho paura di perderlo perché ho notato oggi il suo senso di sollievo quando gli ho detto che potrà vederlo e potrà prendersi tutto il tempo che vorrà per capire. Lui mi ha rassicurato dicendomi che non deve capire con chi voler stare o cose del genere perché vuole stare solo con me, però ho paura lo stesso.
Se questo tizio è stato capace di portarmelo via (o rapire, ha usato lui stesso questo verbo) da lontano (pure dal punto di vista sessuale, devo ammettere che tra noi c'è stato un calo)...non oso immaginare quando saranno vicini.
E poi, perché il suo timore di incontrarlo da solo? Questo significa che entrambi avranno qualche desiderio.

Se mi tradirà ma capirà di amarmi, io sarò pronto a perdonarlo.
Se per capire cosa sono io per lui, ha bisogno davvero di vedere questo tizio che lo faccia.

Stasera gli dirò che comunque deve prendere una decisione dopo questo incontro perché io non tollero terze persone nel mio rapporto di coppia e se tra loro dovrà continuare un'amicizia, che continui su basi più sane e non su questo bisogno di stare insieme tramite cellulare o pc. 

Non dico che lo dovrà escludere dalla sua vita e farlo soffrire ma le cose dovranno bilanciarsi e ognuno dovrà stare al posto suo e rispettare quella posizione. Un amico sarà un amico, un fidanzato sarà un fidanzato.
L'amichetto virtuale semi amante o cose del genere, a quel punto, non lo tollero.

Bene. Adesso esco con lui.

So che per qualcuno sarò paranoico e rompixxxxx ma, grazie a voi, riesco a sfogare la mia ansia.

Mi siete davvero di aiuto.


----------



## Fantastica (14 Settembre 2015)

@Fedefree

Spero proprio che il tuo ragazzo si renda conto di quale uomo splendido tu sia e che non faccia sciocchi errori. Il tuo modo di amare lo trovo sublime. Tu ami veramente e questo è bellissimo a prescindere, è un tuo grande dono.
Ora ti dico come agirei io al tuo posto. Al tuo posto, io vorrei un incontro a tre, se davvero questo ragazzo è così disorientato, sofferente, bisognoso, può trovare anche in te un conforto, un appoggio. Inoltre, da quell'incontro potresti ricavare degli indizi importanti osservando le reazioni spontanee del tuo ragazzo in presenza dell'altro, potresti cioè decidere se ravvisi gli estremi per una perdita sentimentale, non sessuale. Potrebbe farti molto male... Forse è per questo che inviti il tuo ragazzo a incontrare l'altro da solo a solo? C'è qualcosa di molto grande e bello anche in questa tua scelta di lasciarlo fare, di lasciarlo andare. Ma temo che il quadro eroico potrebbe essere "sporcato" da una qualche bugia del tuo ragazzo, dopo quell'incontro... È evidente che tra loro c'è una forte attrazione, e non escludo che il tuo ragazzo sia affascinato dall'idea, magari inconscia, di fare da guida, di "svezzare" quest'altro, in cui credo proietti se stesso, facendo le tue veci verso di lui...


----------



## banshee (14 Settembre 2015)

Fedefree ha detto:


> GRAZIE DAVVERO A TUTTI.
> 
> Mi state aiutando. Il mio amico ( che sa di noi ) dice che non mi sto facendo valere e che dovrei essere severo o minacciarlo ma non è da me.
> Ho paura di perderlo perché ho notato oggi il suo senso di sollievo quando gli ho detto che potrà vederlo e potrà prendersi tutto il tempo che vorrà per capire. Lui mi ha rassicurato dicendomi che non deve capire con chi voler stare o cose del genere perché vuole stare solo con me, però ho paura lo stesso.
> ...


sul neretto, quoto :up: 

scrivi come, quando e quanto vuoi. per mia esperienza personale so quanto può essere di conforto avere uno spazio "proprio" in cui poter esternare ciò che si sente dentro senza alcun filtro o remora...


----------



## passante (15 Settembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> ...secondo me se si trattasse di una coppia etero, magari con prole, pur rimanendo nel campo del virtuale, non si direbbe affatto che l'utente ingrandisce l'importanza dei fatti.
> si tratta comunque di due trentenni impegnati, no?
> (non scrivo questo per alimentare polemiche, solo per capire).
> questo a prescindere dalla considerazione, giustissima,
> ...


eh però io sono d'accordo con Horny, dai: se invece che _il mio ragazzo _avesse scritto _la mia ragazza_, gli avreste fatto un culo come una corba: e l'amore per te stesso, e l'autostima e il rispetto... 

e niente, qui mi sento un po' di appartenere a una specie protetta... e senza nemmeno mangiare il bambù


----------



## Brunetta (15 Settembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> eh però io sono d'accordo con Horny, dai: se invece che _il mio ragazzo _avesse scritto _la mia ragazza_, gli avreste fatto un culo come una corba: e l'amore per te stesso, e l'autostima e il rispetto...
> 
> e niente, qui mi sento un po' di appartenere a una specie protetta... e senza nemmeno mangiare il bambù


È una specie, poco protetta, che si conosce solo attraverso conoscenze particolari che non possono essere rappresentative di tutti. 

Io ho conosciuto coppie trentennali e persone che vivevano in modo promiscuo.
Fede si è presentato monogamo e destabilizzato da una relazione virtuale e credo che, sì hai ragione, ci sia un po' di timore a contrastare le sue affermazioni perché c'è l'idea di una diversità che evidentemente non c'è. I sentimenti sono sempre uguali.


----------



## passante (15 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È una specie, poco protetta, che si conosce solo attraverso conoscenze particolari che non possono essere rappresentative di tutti.
> 
> Io ho conosciuto coppie trentennali e persone che vivevano in modo promiscuo.
> Fede si è presentato monogamo e destabilizzato da una relazione virtuale e credo che, sì hai ragione, ci sia un po' di timore a contrastare le sue affermazioni perché c'è l'idea di una diversità che evidentemente non c'è. I sentimenti sono sempre uguali.


ma la mia era una considerazione affettuosa.
davvero.


----------



## Spot (15 Settembre 2015)

Sinceramente non vedo cosa c'entrino nè l'amore per sè stessi nè la promiscuità


----------



## Brunetta (15 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Sinceramente non vedo cosa c'entrino nè l'amore per sè stessi nè la promiscuità


L'amore per se stessi è spesso utilizzato per spronare a reagire.
Ho conosciuto coppie gay che trovavano abbastanza normale inserire terzi nella relazione.
Ovviamente anche questi, come in tutte le coppie aperte, si sono arrabbiati quando gli incontri avvenivano poi a due.
Tutto uguale come tra etero.


----------



## Spot (15 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'amore per se stessi è spesso utilizzato per spronare a reagire.
> Ho conosciuto coppie gay che trovavano abbastanza normale inserire terzi nella relazione.
> Ovviamente anche questi, come in tutte le coppie aperte, si sono arrabbiati quando gli incontri avvenivano poi a due.
> Tutto uguale come tra etero.


Appunto, le dinamiche son quelle.
Ma qui stiamo parlando di una coppia decisamente monogama.
Tu intendi dire che viene spontaneo associare il concetto di coppia aperta con l'omosessualità, e quindi si tende ad essere più sfumati nei giudizi? Mi sembra forzato.
Usare la carta dell' "amore per sè stessi" per qualsiasi problema di coppia è una scemenza.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Settembre 2015)

Fedefree ha detto:


> GRAZIE DAVVERO A TUTTI.
> 
> Mi state aiutando. Il mio amico ( che sa di noi ) dice che non mi sto facendo valere e che dovrei essere severo o minacciarlo ma non è da me.
> Ho paura di perderlo perché ho notato oggi il suo senso di sollievo quando gli ho detto che potrà vederlo e potrà prendersi tutto il tempo che vorrà per capire. Lui mi ha rassicurato dicendomi che non deve capire con chi voler stare o cose del genere perché vuole stare solo con me, però ho paura lo stesso.
> ...


Perfetto.

Ora la mossa che farei io al tuo posto sarebbe un'altra. Ora io me ne andrei dicendogli, ti ho messo alla prova e tu ci sei cascato, vuoi incontrarlo. Incontralo ma anche quando non lo farai dopo quello che sto per dirti, io me ne vado, io non sono l'alternativa a nessuno soprattutto ad una figura virtuale, perchè la virtualità non fa parte della mia dimensione, la realtà fa parte della mia dimensione, gli odori, i dispiaceri i volti che si guardano in un litigio e la carezza che si da o si riceve guardando negli occhi, palesandosi per intero. Gli direi di risolversi i suoi problemi col tizio che incontrerà, problemi che erano vostri e non del tizio. Problemi che vanno affrontati guardandosi negli occhi ed eventualmente lasciarsi anche per un'altra persona, vera, reale, fisica! 
Ma una persona totalmente sconosciuta non può e non deve intromettersi nella vita di chi amo e di deve avere i piedi per terra.

Lascialo e prenditi i tuoi spazi, eventualmente il tuo ex o qualcun'altro nel tempo, da amare lo trovi. 

Lo so che ti sembra un controsenso dopo quello che ti ho scritta inizialmente, non lo è credimi, seguo un mio filo logico, mio eh, non tuo, esclusivamente mio.


----------



## ipazia (15 Settembre 2015)

Fedefree ha detto:


> E' quello che farò tra un paio di ore e che il cielo mi assista.
> Gli dirò tutto ma proprio tutto di me, di come mi sento, di cosa provo, della gelosia che mi sta "soffocando"...poi gli chiederò di parlarmi di lui, di dirmi cosa sente per me, cosa prova per lui, quanto è importante questa persona nella sua vita e poi che faccia ciò che sente. *Se sente di volerlo incontrare, avrà il mio permesso.*
> *Parlo di "lasciarlo libero" perché lui mi chiede sempre il permesso di fare le cose.* Mi ha chiesto il permesso di potersi sentire al tel con lui, di scambiarsi i numeri di tel e l'altro giorno mi ha anche detto "Ma sei sicuro di volerlo incontrare? Ti va bene questa cosa? ". Lui, in un certo senso, chiede il mio permesso ma non gli ho mai messo catene. Non gli ho mai vietato niente.
> Stasera sono sicuro che mi dirà *se gli do il permesso* di andare da lui. *Certo che glielo do.*
> ...


Hai continuato a nominare il permesso. Il dare il permesso. 

io non so che tipo di relazione avete costruito....ma questa cosa del permesso, non è di semplicissima gestione. Secondo me. 

Da come scrivi il permesso che descrivi a me sembra tanto un modo per avere la tua approvazione. Ed è un atteggiamento che io trovo infantile e molto. 

Scusami se mi permetto. Non è giudizio. Vado di libere associazioni leggendoti. 

Chiedere il permesso di fare, è in un qualche modo delegare le proprie responsabilità. 

Non è chiedere. 

E non è dire. 

E semplicemente farsi dare l'autorizzazione. Cosa significa in prospettiva?

Che, qualunque cosa succeda, TU gli avevi dato il permesso? Quindi le conseguenze, di qualunque tipo e genere verrebbero scaricate su di te?

Una cosa tipo "eh...ma tu mi avevi dato il permesso. Quindi io credevo che...". 

A me non sembra equilibrato. 

E fra l'altro è una forma sottile di legaccio. 

Che non è che puoi dire "il permesso non te lo do". 
Sei costretto a rispondere sì. 

Perchè come dicevamo tu non leghi nessuno. 

Cosa succederebbe se tu dicessi "no. Io il permesso non te lo do. "?

Chiedere il permesso, come lo descrivi, è un modo per non assumersi tutte le risposte. 

E chiedere invece riguarda il sapere che la risposta potrebbe essere sì ma anche no. 

Io ho la sensazione che tu ti stia assumendo responsabilità che non sono tue. 

E secondo me il rischio che corri, nella peggiore delle ipotesi e cioè che lui con questo tizio ci andasse, è che ti ritroveresti anche a dirti "ma io gli avevo detto che poteva. Sono responsabile anche io" 
E in quel caso non ti assumeresti responsabilità, perchè non puoi assumerti le sue. E ti assumeresti invece il senso di colpa verso te stesso. 

Che se lui con questo ci va per davvero. Non penso che tu starai bene. 

Che si assuma le SUE responsabilità.

Le rassicurazioni d'amore stanno a zero. Non servono. SE lui non si assume la responsabilità delle sue decisioni, delle sue azioni e delle conseguenze. 

Assumersi responsabilità è assumersi il dolore che stai provando. Che questo provi. E anche questo è parte della relazione in questo momento. E se lui è davvero in relazione con te, il tuo dolore per i suoi comportamenti è anche affar suo. Lo riguarda direttamente. E non può aggirarlo rassicurandoti. Non funziona così. Perchè tu stai male. Adesso. E per davvero. 

Questo riguarda la cura che vuoi per te. 

E assumersi il tuo dolore non significa risparmiartelo, rinunciando lui. Ma significa che nel suo agire deve essere incluso. Quello che fa ti fa male. 

Che mi sembri molto preso a ragionare su quello di cui ha bisogno lui. E molto poco su quello di cui hai bisogno tu. 

Che vada se vuole. Sono anche io di questa posizione. 

Ma se la cosa ti fa soffrire, ti fa dibattere, è anche una sua responsabilità. 
Dagliela e non assumertela. E' sua. Non tua.

Non sei tu che non funzioni se stai male. 

Tu stai male perchè i suoi comportamenti non ti permettono di sentire stabilità nei tuoi confronti da parte sua. E tu vuoi stabilità, invece. E questa è roba che può risolvere solo lui. Non tu. 

Tu, secondo me, ascolta semplicemente quello che stai sentendo. E guardalo, attentamente, alla luce di quello che senti. 

Poi si vedrà. 

Che è bellissima questa ode al sacrificio....ma ti assicuro che non porta da nessuna parte. 

Che relazione è quella in cui si sacrifica il proprio sentire e ci si assume la responsabilità del sentire dell'altro?

Tu vuoi una relazione così....impari?

In questo momento lui non si sta curando di te. E questa è una responsabilità che è bene si carichi sulle spalle. 

SE non è un bambino.


----------



## Lucrezia (15 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Hai continuato a nominare il permesso. Il dare il permesso.
> 
> io non so che tipo di relazione avete costruito....ma questa cosa del permesso, non è di semplicissima gestione. Secondo me.
> 
> ...


Io sono d'accordo con quel che tu dici, come concetto generale. E anzi mi hai anche dato nuovi interessanti spunti 
Ma a me sembra, forse mi sbaglio, che in questo caso specifico non si tratti di 'dare permessi' o di trasferire tutta la responsabilità su di sè; quasi il contrario. Anzi mi sembra dare piena responsabilità all'altro, nel senso di 'io non faccio nulla per fermarti nè per spingerti, la scelta è completamente tua'; ed anche se, ovviamente, la scelta sarebbe completamente sua comunque, toglie la possibilità di scaricare responsabilità, di appigliarsi al 'tu vorresti impedirmelo' come spinta dall'altro a scegliere una cosa piuttosto che un'altra. Mi sembra, più che dare un permesso, scegliere di dare una benedizione a prescindere dalle scelte dell'altro, decidendo di non tentare di reprimere con minacce o sensi di colpa. In questo senso, una rinuncia a tentare di confondere maggiormente l'altro per avere una risposta più veloce e chiara. Io ho amato i post dell'utente per il modo in cui ha deciso di porsi. Nei miei momenti di confusione,chi ha assunto questo atteggiamento nei miei confronti ha sempre 'vinto' la partita: perchè permette di avere la chiarezza tale per poter capire meglio e subito cosa si farebbe per sè, e se quel che si farebbe per il partner entra in conflitto con ciò e quanto e in che modo. Se ci si sente colpevolizzati dal compagno, è più probabile che si venga spinti in una direzione contraria rispetto a quella che si prenderebbe se fosse possibile fare spazio sufficiente al proprio istinto, per capire cosa si vuole veramente e perchè. Almeno a me, fa questo effetto.


----------



## passante (15 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Sinceramente non vedo cosa c'entrino nè l'amore per sè stessi nè la promiscuità


l'ho tirato fuori io l'amore per se stessi, ma spot abbi pietà di me sono stanchissimo. :unhappy: magari un altro giorno provo a spiegarmi meglio.


----------



## Fantastica (15 Settembre 2015)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Io sono d'accordo con quel che tu dici, come concetto generale. E anzi mi hai anche dato nuovi interessanti spunti
> Ma a me sembra, forse mi sbaglio, che in questo caso specifico non si tratti di 'dare permessi' o di trasferire tutta la responsabilità su di sè; quasi il contrario. Anzi mi sembra dare piena responsabilità all'altro, nel senso di 'io non faccio nulla per fermarti nè per spingerti, la scelta è completamente tua'; ed anche se, ovviamente, la scelta sarebbe completamente sua comunque, toglie la possibilità di scaricare responsabilità, di appigliarsi al 'tu vorresti impedirmelo' come spinta dall'altro a scegliere una cosa piuttosto che un'altra. Mi sembra, più che dare un permesso, scegliere di dare una benedizione a prescindere dalle scelte dell'altro, decidendo di non tentare di reprimere con minacce o sensi di colpa. In questo senso, una rinuncia a tentare di confondere maggiormente l'altro per avere una risposta più veloce e chiara. Io ho amato i post dell'utente per il modo in cui ha deciso di porsi. Nei miei momenti di confusione,chi ha assunto questo atteggiamento nei miei confronti ha sempre 'vinto' la partita: perchè permette di avere la chiarezza tale per poter capire meglio e subito cosa si farebbe per sè, e se quel che si farebbe per il partner entra in conflitto con ciò e quanto e in che modo. Se ci si sente colpevolizzati dal compagno, è più probabile che si venga spinti in una direzione contraria rispetto a quella che si prenderebbe se fosse possibile fare spazio sufficiente al proprio istinto, per capire cosa si vuole veramente e perchè. Almeno a me, fa questo effetto.


Concordo totalmente. @Fedefree ama "bene", se si può dire. Io l'ho detto


----------



## Fedefree (15 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Hai continuato a nominare il permesso. Il dare il permesso.
> 
> io non so che tipo di relazione avete costruito....ma questa cosa del permesso, non è di semplicissima gestione. Secondo me.
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo con tutto quello che hai scritto.
Il suo "chiedermi il permesso" è un modo per farlo sentire meno in colpa ma lui lo sa (perché gliel'ho detto chiaramente) che dovrà assumersi le sue responsabilità. 

In una discussione fatta in questi giorni gli ho detto che non lo trovo equilibrato affatto. E' su di giri perché si sta organizzando con il suo "amante", con il quale mi ha costretto a parlare anche al telefono...forse vogliono la mia "benedizione". Non so.

Gli ho detto di viversi questa favola al meglio. Sì perché è presissimo ma sta attento e cerca di contenere l'eccitazione e la voglia che ha di fare questo viaggio per non ferirmi.

Che vada...non è detto che io lo aspetti in aeroporto quando torna.

Ieri sera gli ho dato un ultimatum (avendo letto un suo messaggio su whatsapp e abbiamo anche litigato per questa "violazione di privacy") dicendogli che se ne può andare e con quello può farci quello che vuole: può essere suo amico, può continuare a fare il suo "salvatore", può fargli da genitore o può anche portarselo a letto. Gli ho detto che quando torna, non mi deve assolutamente dire nulla di ciò che ha fatto. Se torna e decide di restare con me, la musica *deve cambiare. *Non gli dico di allontanare questo ragazzo ma se è un amico, deve restare un amico. Io ho un migliore amico ma non lo sento 29.000 volte al giorno né gli scrivo per filo e per segno come passo le mie giornate. Eppure siamo migliori amici da anni, ci stimiamo e ci vogliamo bene.

Se torna e torna più confuso di prima (cosa molto probabile), che si prenda tutto il tempo necessario per capire cosa vuole, ma lontano da me.

Se torna e vuole lasciarmi perché pensa di essere innamorato dell'altro, va bene. Finirà la storia. Soffrirò ma poi me ne farò una ragione. Non voglio stare insieme ad una persona che non mi ama o che "si inventerebbe un secondo cuore se fosse necessario" per stare con lui (è questo che gli ha scritto su whatsapp).

La situazione è insostenibile. Io non la reggo più. Lui è non solo infantile, ma sembra che abbia seri problemi. Avete presente un ragazzo tossicodipendente? Che quando non ha la sua dose di eroina, inizia a tremare, ad essere nervoso e non sa più quello che dice o pensa? Ecco. Lui è così. E' diventato così. E' tossico dipendente da un incantatore di parole che, a causa del suo squilibrio mentale, lo sta tenendo in pugno. 

 Che lo incontri, che lo veda. Spero che il ragazzo in questione riesca a sorprenderlo anche dal vivo nello stesso modo in cui lo sorprende a parole! Ho forti dubbi!

Potete pensare che sono un egoista e che di lui non me ne freghi niente ma non è così. Non posso aiutare chi non vuol essere aiutato. Fino a oggi pomeriggio l'ho pregato di restare e non andare e di provare a risolvere le cose in altro modo ma si è rattristato e poi si è messo anche a piangere. Signori miei, può essere bambino e pure stronzo, ma quando piange il mio cuore si scioglie. 

Vuole fare questa pazzia? Che la faccia.

E che finisca questo tormento. Pure per me. Non ce la faccio più.
Non riesco a dormire, non riesco a lavorare e mi sento stralunato.
Non voglio rovinarmi la vita per questa situazione.
Tolto il dente, tolto il dolore.

So che dormiranno insieme. L'ho capito da alcune cose che mi ha detto e che ho "visto". Che faccia ciò che vuole...il senso di colpa sarà il suo peso, non il mio. E lui forse non lo sa ancora...ma il rimorso e il senso di colpa saranno insopportabili per lui (se deciderà di restare con me e ammesso che io lo voglia ancora).

Questi giorni che trascorrerà con l'amante serviranno anche a me. Capirò se davvero voglio aspettare le sue decisioni e se davvero voglio passare il resto della mia vita con una persona del genere.


----------



## Fedefree (15 Settembre 2015)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Io sono d'accordo con quel che tu dici, come concetto generale. E anzi mi hai anche dato nuovi interessanti spunti
> Ma a me sembra, forse mi sbaglio, che in questo caso specifico non si tratti di 'dare permessi' o di trasferire tutta la responsabilità su di sè; quasi il contrario. Anzi mi sembra dare piena responsabilità all'altro, nel senso di 'io non faccio nulla per fermarti nè per spingerti, la scelta è completamente tua'; ed anche se, ovviamente, la scelta sarebbe completamente sua comunque, toglie la possibilità di scaricare responsabilità, di appigliarsi al 'tu vorresti impedirmelo' come spinta dall'altro a scegliere una cosa piuttosto che un'altra. Mi sembra, più che dare un permesso, scegliere di dare una benedizione a prescindere dalle scelte dell'altro, decidendo di non tentare di reprimere con minacce o sensi di colpa. In questo senso, una rinuncia a tentare di confondere maggiormente l'altro per avere una risposta più veloce e chiara. Io ho amato i post dell'utente per il modo in cui ha deciso di porsi. Nei miei momenti di confusione,chi ha assunto questo atteggiamento nei miei confronti ha sempre 'vinto' la partita: perchè permette di avere la chiarezza tale per poter capire meglio e subito cosa si farebbe per sè, e se quel che si farebbe per il partner entra in conflitto con ciò e quanto e in che modo. Se ci si sente colpevolizzati dal compagno, è più probabile che si venga spinti in una direzione contraria rispetto a quella che si prenderebbe se fosse possibile fare spazio sufficiente al proprio istinto, per capire cosa si vuole veramente e perchè. Almeno a me, fa questo effetto.



Il punto è che lui VUOLE e LO DESIDERA dal profondo del cuore questo incontro. Non gli impedirò nulla. Che si chiarisca le idee e il suo cuore. Devo ammettere di avere paura per lui. E' troppo preso da questa cosa, sembra un drogato. Mi chiedo se un giorno non se la prenderà con me per non averlo fermato.
Il mio migliore amico, proprio oggi, mi ha aperto un po' gli occhi e mi ha detto che, per il suo bene, non dovrei permettere questa cosa e non dovrei lasciarlo andare da solo perché, da quello che gli ho raccontato, l'altro ragazzo è come lui. Sono entrambi sotto effetto "droga" virtuale.
Secondo il mio amico io dovrei andare con lui. Ma io non voglio. Il mio ragazzo ha 30 anni e so che, sotto sotto, vuole andare da solo. Che vada, che veda con i suoi occhi e capisca quello che vuole o chi vuole.

Io so cosa voglio. E' lui quello che non lo sa ancora.


----------



## sienne (15 Settembre 2015)

Ciao

mi dispiace per questa situazione. È pesante. 
Ho come l'impressione che il tuo compagno abbia inconsapevolmente già scelto. 
Perché se pur vedendo il male che sta facendo non si ferma, un certo significato allora l'altro lo ha. 

Fai bene a proteggerti.


sienne


----------



## Fedefree (15 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Concordo totalmente. @Fedefree ama "bene", se si può dire. Io l'ho detto


Ti ringrazio. 
Non so se amo bene o meno. Io lo amo con tutto il cuore e vorrei passare il resto della mia vita con lui. Non gli ho mai impedito nulla e, forse, per questo non vuole ferirmi e si sente in colpa per me.
MI ha confessato che si sente profondamente in colpa per le cose che sente per l'altro ragazzo. Dice che io non merito questo suo comportamento e io gli credo quando dice questo. Se certe cose le sente, le sente. C'è poco da fare. Capisco che l'amore così come inizia, può anche finire.
E nessuno può farci niente.
Se lui ha dei dubbi sulla nostra storia e se questo tizio lo ha totalmente rapito, evidentemente qualcosa che non va c'è. Non posso obbligarlo ad amarmi e a stare con me se non è questo che desidera.
La mia paura è che lui tornerà più confuso e destabilizzato di adesso.
La mia speranza è che lui mi chiami e mi dica "Non andrò. Voglio stare con te". Questo, purtroppo, succede solo nei film.


----------



## Fedefree (15 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mi dispiace per questa situazione. È pesante.
> Ho come l'impressione che il tuo compagno abbia inconsapevolmente già scelto.
> ...



Hai detto bene "inconsapevolmente".
Il mio ragazzo non ha ancora capito (appunto perché non è consapevole di quello che sta combinando) che potrebbe avere una delle delusioni più amare di tutta la sua vita.
Lui sta andando incontro al nulla. 

Se mi ama e sarà convinto di voler stare con me senza SE e senza MA, io me lo riprendo con tutte le corna (che poi, se vogliamo proprio dirla tutta "Un illuso del web" + "Un altro illuso del web" non credo faranno fuochi d'artificio! Ma ammesso che li facciano...L'amore è un'altra cosa e io penso di avergli dimostrato il mio amore)

Se dice di amarmi ma continuerà ad avere dubbi ed incertezze,con SE e Ma ... sarò io a lasciarlo.
E non tornerò indietro a quel punto. 
Io voglio stare con un uomo che mi ama e che sa cosa vuole e che riesce a capire che a volte bisogna anche mettere delle distanze tra sé e gli altri.
Una persona che ti fagocita, che ti ingoia e divora...al mio paese si chiama VAMPIRO, non amico. L'amicizia è un'altra cosa.


----------



## Fedefree (15 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'amore per se stessi è spesso utilizzato per spronare a reagire.
> Ho conosciuto *coppie gay che trovavano abbastanza normale inserire terzi nella relazione.*
> Ovviamente anche questi, come in tutte le coppie aperte, si sono arrabbiati quando gli incontri avvenivano poi a due.
> Tutto uguale come tra etero.


Questa è una cosa che io non potrei ammettere mai nel mio rapporto di coppia.
Spero che non torni con questa "idea" in testa perché a quel punto farò uscire il TORO (segno zodiacale) che c'è in me.


----------



## Fedefree (15 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lascialo e prenditi i tuoi spazi ...


Non riesco a lasciarlo adesso.
Una parte di me continua a sperare che cambierà idea. Ma vorrei che lo facesse di sua spontanea volontà e non perché gli faccio pena.
Un'altra parte di me (quella "toro") vorrebbe mandarlo a quel paese e chiudere definitivamente.
Un'altra parte ancora vorrebbe prendergli la testa e sfasciargliela contro il muro ma non per violenza, ma solo per fargli capire che sta facendo la cazzata più grossa di tutta la sua vita. Prendere e partire e ... se quel tipo fosse un "pazzo squilibrato"? 

Lui mi ha detto che sente di conoscerlo da una vita ...


----------



## Ultimo (16 Settembre 2015)

Fedefree ha detto:


> Non riesco a lasciarlo adesso.
> Una parte di me continua a sperare che cambierà idea. Ma vorrei che lo facesse di sua spontanea volontà e non perché gli faccio pena.
> Un'altra parte di me (quella "toro") vorrebbe mandarlo a quel paese e chiudere definitivamente.
> Un'altra parte ancora vorrebbe prendergli la testa e sfasciargliela contro il muro ma non per violenza, ma solo per fargli capire che sta facendo la cazzata più grossa di tutta la sua vita. Prendere e partire e ...* se quel tipo fosse un "pazzo squilibrato"?
> ...


Sul neretto: pazzo squilibrato no, probabilmente un tipo che vive sulle nuvole, vive sull'immaginario, vive su quello che non esiste, esattamente come sta facendo il tuo compagno. 

Lui mi ha detto di conoscerlo da una vita. Certo, secondo te chi vive la fantasia non corre sullo stesso filo? E' facile discutere su tante questioni e ritrovarsi, la chat è proprio questo, unire la fantasia credendo di viverla (uguale), che alla fine con la realtà non centra un cazzo, la vita è ben diversa dalla fantasia. Guarda se io ti scrivo che mi piacerebbe passeggiare con te su una spiaggia mano sulla mano, guardare il mare, il tramonto, quella coppia che si bacia e che si ama... aiutare quel bimbo che è caduto e comprargli un gelato... Fede, credo che anche a te piace quello che ho scritto, no? E mica non si può fare, solo che la realtà è diversa, nella realtà quello che vivi, tipo una passeggiata sulla spiaggia, la vivi con te stesso, anche se sei mano nella mano col tuo uomo e mai è comunque amplificata e sentita come nella scrittura. 
Prova a parlargliene.


----------



## giulietta6677 (16 Settembre 2015)

Fedefree ha detto:


> Non riesco a lasciarlo adesso.
> Una parte di me continua a sperare che cambierà idea. Ma vorrei che lo facesse di sua spontanea volontà e non perché gli faccio pena.
> Un'altra parte di me (quella "toro") vorrebbe mandarlo a quel paese e chiudere definitivamente.
> Un'altra parte ancora vorrebbe prendergli la testa e sfasciargliela contro il muro ma non per violenza, ma solo per fargli capire che sta facendo la cazzata più grossa di tutta la sua vita. Prendere e partire e ... se quel tipo fosse un "pazzo squilibrato"?
> ...


Mi sembri una persona molto profonda fedefree, con forti sentimenti e un cuore grande..il tuo comportamento in questo frangente ti fa onore, sono certa che il tuo compagno conosce il tuo valore e ti auguro che si renda conto di quanto rischia di perdere...un grosso in bocca al lupo!


----------



## ipazia (16 Settembre 2015)

Fedefree ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con tutto quello che hai scritto.
> Il suo "chiedermi il permesso" è un modo per farlo sentire meno in colpa ma lui lo sa (perché *gliel'ho detto chiaramente) che dovrà assumersi le sue responsabilità. *
> 
> In una discussione fatta in questi giorni gli ho detto che non lo trovo equilibrato affatto. E' su di giri perché si sta organizzando con il suo "amante", con il quale mi ha costretto a parlare anche al telefono...*forse vogliono la mia "benedizione". Non so.*
> ...


Un mio vecchio e caro collega, quando un giorno gli dissi per una situazione "mi sento in colpa." Cercando consolazione in realtà. E rassicurazione in realtà dl mio essere "dalla parte del giusto", mi ha risposto "se ti senti un colpa, un motivo ci sarà sicuramente."

E' stata una botta. Io volevo essere rassicurata. Sollevata. Assolta. E benedetta. Con quel senso di colpa.

Il mo collega mi ha "amata" invece, nel non farmi sconti e nello spingermi a ragionare su ciò che stavo facendo assumendomene la responsabilità. Che significa dirmi che non ero soltanto buona. Come avrei voluto essere. Ma anche cattiva. E anche quella parte fa parte del mio essere. 

Non mi ha assolta. E mi ha pesantemente ribaltata. E' un debito che ho con lui. Mi ha insegnato tanto. Non benedendomi e non assolvendomi, ma spingendomi a guardarmi allo specchio e a chiedermi cosa volessi davvero. 

Quoto tutto, specialmente il grassetto e specialmente l'ultimo grassetto. 

E quel piangere....è un problema suo. o condivide il dolore anche suo che sta dietro quel piangere, ma se lo usa per impietosirti e spingerti a VOLERE QUELLO CHE VUOLE LUI, io glielo lascerei. 

E mi farei anche due domande su questa modalità. 

E non è tossico...semplicemente ha già deciso. A priori. 

Se anche tu gli avessi detto no avrebbe fatto comunque. Probabilmente. 

Ed è ipocrita. Dal mio punto di vista. Che se voleva chiederti il permesso doveva darti il permesso di non darglielo. 
Questo è chiedere il permesso. 

Quello che ha fatto lui è altro. Ha messo te nella condizione di non poter dire che sì. Perchè lui aveva già deciso che era sì.

Nell'attesa io penserei anche a questi elementi. E gliene chiederei conto. 

I suoi sensi di colpa, come i miei allora, se ci sono molto probabilmente hanno già radice anche in queste comunicazioni poco chiare e nascoste.


----------



## ipazia (16 Settembre 2015)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Io sono d'accordo con quel che tu dici, come concetto generale. E anzi mi hai anche dato nuovi interessanti spunti
> Ma a me sembra, forse mi sbaglio, che in questo caso specifico non si tratti di 'dare permessi' o di trasferire tutta la responsabilità su di sè; quasi il contrario. Anzi mi sembra dare piena responsabilità all'altro, nel senso di 'io non faccio nulla per fermarti nè per spingerti, la scelta è completamente tua'; ed anche se, ovviamente, la scelta sarebbe completamente sua comunque, toglie la possibilità di scaricare responsabilità, di appigliarsi al 'tu vorresti impedirmelo' come spinta dall'altro a scegliere una cosa piuttosto che un'altra. Mi sembra, più che dare un permesso, scegliere di dare una benedizione a prescindere dalle scelte dell'altro, decidendo di non tentare di reprimere con minacce o sensi di colpa. In questo senso, una rinuncia a tentare di confondere maggiormente l'altro per avere una risposta più veloce e chiara. Io ho amato i post dell'utente per il modo in cui ha deciso di porsi. Nei miei momenti di confusione,chi ha assunto questo atteggiamento nei miei confronti ha sempre 'vinto' la partita: perchè permette di avere la chiarezza tale per poter capire meglio e subito cosa si farebbe per sè, e se quel che si farebbe per il partner entra in conflitto con ciò e quanto e in che modo. Se ci si sente colpevolizzati dal compagno, è più probabile che si venga spinti in una direzione contraria rispetto a quella che si prenderebbe se fosse possibile fare spazio sufficiente al proprio istinto, per capire cosa si vuole veramente e perchè. Almeno a me, fa questo effetto.


Ciao

capire quello che si vuole, in una relazione significa inserire quel volere in quella relazione. 

E inserire il proprio volere in una relazione significa assumersi, con se stessi innanzitutto, la responsabilità che le proprie azioni provocano conseguenze anche nell'altro. Belle e  anche brutte. 

Il compagno di fede non lo fa. 

Chiede un permesso. Ma senza dare il permesso di rispondere davvero. 

Lui vuole una risposta che lo assolva. Questo è il punto. 

fede è il suo compagno. non il suo confessore. E neanche la sua mamma. 

Trovo sia una profonda mancanza di rispetto una richiesta del tipo (ed è quella del compagno di fede) "cambia idea rispetto AL TUO SENTIRE per amor mio. "

Io ad una richiesta del genere neanche risponderei. Avrei già catalogato la persona e sarebbe fuori dalle storie. Anche a costo di strisciare sui gomiti. 

Se io sento dolore lo sento. punto. 
La mia correttezza sta nel non buttartelo addosso, mettendo in atto dinamichine tipo "io da sola non so tollerare questo dolore, non farmi soffrire..." e affini. 

Ma correttezza è anche non nascondertelo. Che c'è. Lo sento. E mi fa rotolare dal male. 

Correttezza tua è accettare che da parte mia ci sia dolore. E non lasciartene condizionare nelle tue decisioni. 
E correttezza è anche non nascondersi nel senso di colpa. Dinamichina tipo "se tu stai male io non sono libero di (mettici quello che vuoi). Che è un ricatto delle peggior specie questo. Che è chiedere all'altro di non sentire emozioni che mettono in discussione le proprie emozioni e il proprio volere. 

Questo intendevo. 

Io non starei con una persona che non sa gestire il senso di colpa e lo usa. Contro se stesso e contro di me. 
Come non starei con una persona che si "sacrifica" per me.

Sono persone inaffidabili per me. Sono persone che fanno discendere il loro decidere e il loro vivere dall'avere approvazione. Da fuori. 

E quando il fuori salta o le disconferma, fanno i capricci. Che neanche sanno gestire la frustrazione. 

Poi ognuno sceglie con chi accompagnarsi.


----------



## Ecate (16 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> capire quello che si vuole, in una relazione significa inserire quel volere in quella relazione.
> 
> ...


quoto


----------



## Spot (16 Settembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> quoto


E su quel neretto quoto anch'io. Ma con ardore furente.


----------



## passante (16 Settembre 2015)

Fedefree ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con tutto quello che hai scritto.
> Il suo "chiedermi il permesso" è un modo per farlo sentire meno in colpa ma lui lo sa (perché gliel'ho detto chiaramente) che dovrà assumersi le sue responsabilità.
> 
> In una discussione fatta in questi giorni gli ho detto che non lo trovo equilibrato affatto. E' su di giri perché si sta organizzando con il suo "amante", con il quale mi ha costretto a parlare anche al telefono...forse vogliono la mia "benedizione". Non so.
> ...


io penso che se sei riuscito sia a lasciarlo libero che a ricordargli le sue responsabilità hai fatto una cosa molto ben fatta, e molto difficile, sei stato bravo.
quando parte?


----------



## Fantastica (17 Settembre 2015)

Tu sei Toro, e il tuo ragazzo?


----------



## Fedefree (17 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Tu sei Toro, e il tuo ragazzo?


Lui: Pesci ascendente Cancro 

Io sono Toro ascendente Toro 

Ma so bene che due segni zodiacali e un ascendente non dicono niente di una persona.
Io dovrei essere possessivo e attaccato alle persone come se fossero mia proprietà, ma non lo sono. 
Lui dovrebbe essere sognatore, ultra sensibile, empatico, il salvatore del mondo (in effetti lo è, ma con un'altra persona o meglio con la persona che lo ha "incantato").
Molti dicono che gli ascendenti cancro sono dolcissimi ed è vero ma pure "Mengele" il nazista era un ascendente cancro...


----------



## Fedefree (17 Settembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> io penso che se sei riuscito sia a lasciarlo libero che a ricordargli le sue responsabilità hai fatto una cosa molto ben fatta, e molto difficile, sei stato bravo.
> quando parte?



*Signori, stasera ho una novità:

*Non so se abbia fatto un esame di coscienza o se abbia avuto un colloquio telefonico con il suo "migliore amico" ma, con mio stupore, mi ha chiesto di partire con lui e di non lasciarlo andare da solo.
Mi ha detto che solo non se la sente, che forse è troppo preso da questa cosa e dovrebbe darsi una calmata (almeno lo ha capito).

Era stralunato e quindi le cose sono due:

O avranno litigato e l'idillio è finito oppure ha davvero capito che andando da solo combinerebbe cavolate di cui, dopo, potrebbe pentirsi. 
Mi ha chiesto di andare per un weekend e così ne approfittiamo per stare un po' insieme noi due, girare per la città, cambiare aria. 

Gli ho detto che devo pensarci su e l'ho lasciato sulle spine ma in realtà andrò perché penso di sbagliare a spedirlo tra le fauci dello squalo da solo. Credo che tra loro si sia innescata una relazione di codipendenza, su basi assurde e fantasticate.

La cosa strana è che mi ha anche chiesto se, una volta in quella città, potrei lasciarli soli per un po' così possono parlare tranquillamente delle loro cose...e io, come uno stronzo, resterei a girovagare per la città (cosa che comunque non mi dispiacerebbe perché adoro esplorare posti nuovi senza rompixxxx tra i piedi).

Sinceramente non so ... mi puzza un po' di bruciato.

Da un lato vorrei mandarli a quel paese, dall'altro non posso farlo partire da solo. Se succedesse qualcosa, mi sentirei responsabile perché ha chiesto il mio aiuto.

Stasera ho notato che la mia fidcuia vacilla, nel senso che non riesco a fidarmi completamente di lui e questo è un campanello di allarme.


----------



## Fedefree (17 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Io non starei con una persona che non sa gestire il senso di colpa e lo usa. Contro se stesso e contro di me.
> Come non starei con una persona che si "sacrifica" per me.
> ...


Il mio ragazzo ha bisogno di aiuto. Sto pensando che abbia seriamente un problema. Stasera ho cercato un po' sul web e ho letto degli articoli sulla co-dipendenza e sul ruolo del "salvatore". E' esattamente la sua descrizione. Non era così; è sempre stato un ragazzo, forse un po' infantile per certi versi, ma equilibrato e con la testa sulle spalle.
Se almeno fosse davvero innamorato di questa persona, lo capirei e li lascerei liberi, senza rancore e senza gelosia. Gli augurerei tutto il bene del mondo e tutta la felicità, anche se dentro me soffrirei come un cane bastonato (ma quelli saranno affari miei). L'amore come inizia può anche finire. 
In realtà lui non è innamorato di questa persona, lui ne è plagiato. E' un'ossessione, è la sua droga. Non rìesce a staccarsi. E' un bisogno forte di sentirla in qualsiasi momento attraverso stupidi messaggi. Questo non è amore. Questo si chiama bisogno, dipendenza.
Quando è con me, spegne il cellulare (da ieri lo spegne direttamente per evitare che io glielo prenda) ma soffre. Il suo è quasi un sentirsi in colpa per trascurare l'altro.
Qui più che un viaggio, servirebbe uno psicologo.


----------



## ipazia (17 Settembre 2015)

Fedefree ha detto:


> Il mio ragazzo ha bisogno di aiuto. Sto pensando che abbia seriamente un problema. Stasera ho cercato un po' sul web e ho letto degli articoli sulla co-dipendenza e sul ruolo del "salvatore". E' esattamente la sua descrizione. Non era così; è sempre stato un ragazzo, forse un po' infantile per certi versi, ma equilibrato e con la testa sulle spalle.
> Se almeno fosse davvero innamorato di questa persona, lo capirei e li lascerei liberi, senza rancore e senza gelosia. Gli augurerei tutto il bene del mondo e tutta la felicità, anche se dentro me soffrirei come un cane bastonato (ma quelli saranno affari miei). L'amore come inizia può anche finire.
> In realtà lui non è innamorato di questa persona, lui ne è plagiato. E' un'ossessione, è la sua droga. Non rìesce a staccarsi. E' un bisogno forte di sentirla in qualsiasi momento attraverso stupidi messaggi. Questo non è amore. Questo si chiama bisogno, dipendenza.
> Quando è con me, spegne il cellulare (da ieri lo spegne direttamente per evitare che io glielo prenda) ma soffre. Il suo è quasi un sentirsi in colpa per trascurare l'altro.
> Qui più che un viaggio, servirebbe uno psicologo.


A costo di sembrarti cinica e cattiva. 

L'importante è che non ti metti tu a prenderti in carico lui. E questo te lo dico davvero per esperienza diretta. Che il viaggio all'inferno poi lo fate in due. E venirne fuori non è nè rapido nè indolore. 

Di sicuro, per essersi perso a questo modo, lui "vede" cose in quel tizio. Cose amplificate dalla virtualità. (questa è una delle questioni della comunicazione virtuale). E probabilmente la cosa è reciproca. Da quello che descrivi. 

Non è plagiato. Molto probabilmente quelle che vede nell'altro sono cose sue. Bisogni suoi. Che riesce a sentire per interposta persona. 
E' un meccanismo comunissimo, senza andare a scomodare dipendenza e co-dipendenza. Il fatto che sia comunissimo non significa che non sia indicatore di qualche funzionamento come minimo ingrippato da qualche parte. Specialmente se chi lo vive non ne ha coscienza. 
In ogni caso le proiezioni negli immaginari sono campanelli di allarme. O meglio, il fatto che sia la proiezione a prendere il sopravvento sulla realtà. 

Un bel bagno di realtà può far bene. Ma tieni comunque presente che gli occhi vedono quello che si aspettano di vedere. Non quello che è. E "sbucciare" l'altro dagli immaginari non è immediato. In ogni caso realtà e chiarezza fanno bene. 

Ma se i campanelli li senti soltanto tu, più che provare a farglielo notare non puoi. Tienilo davvero bene a mente. Nessuno salva nessuno. Neanche chi vuole essere salvato. Il viaggio è comunque da soli. Ci si può essere compagni. Ma si viaggia soli. E ognuno non può che camminare sulle sue gambe. 

Quello che puoi fare, e aiuta entrambi, è tenerti bello solido. Come stai facendo. E spingerlo a guardarsi e a prendersi la responsabilità di se stesso. 
E non assumerti responsabilità che non hai. Carichi che non hai. 
Volergli bene è anche metterlo di fronte alla realtà. Anche duramente. Ma poi tocca a lui. 

Penso che tu stia davvero volendo bene al tuo compagno. Proprio perchè lo guardi, cercando di svelarlo ai tuoi occhi. E poi gli ridai lo sguardo. 

Vi auguro davvero che questa storia sia apprendimento per entrambi. Per te è evidente lo sia già. Spero anche per lui.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Settembre 2015)

Senti, fuori dai denti, cerco di immedesimarmi. Il mio uomo si mette in contatto con una che poverina ha bisogno di conforto.
Io mando a cagare lui e lei.
Ma che senso ha?
Non ci credo che un uomo vuole aiutare una poverina. Se la vuole fare e stop e lei pure.
Nel mondo gay può esserci qualcuno che non ha coraggio di esprimere la sua identità e ha bisogno di appoggio di associazioni, gruppi culturali che lo sostengano ma non un singolo con cui chattare e mandarsi foto ecc.
Andare entrambi sarebbe un modo di fare da gruppo di sostegno. 
Ma non sta né in cielo né in terra anche perché il tuo ragazzo non è certo un campione del coming out.
Non capisco niente di questa vicenda assurda.


----------



## ipazia (18 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Senti, fuori dai denti, cerco di immedesimarmi. Il mio uomo si mette in contatto con una che poverina ha bisogno di conforto.
> Io mando a cagare lui e lei.
> Ma che senso ha?
> Non ci credo che un uomo vuole aiutare una poverina. Se la vuole fare e stop e lei pure.
> ...


Ma io non credo sia questione di omosessualità. Però.

Io credo che dentro, quando si è dentro, si cerchi la via migliore per venirne fuori. Cercando di farlo insieme. 

E penso che fede abbia ben chiaro che la questione del sostegno è una paravento per il desiderare. 

Mi sembra che però abbia bisogno di capire cosa sta desiderando il suo compagno. 

Forse perchè io, che faccio una fatica immonda a dare gli strappi netti (ricordi la ceretta?) mi riconosco in questi passaggi di conoscenza. 

Non farei più *adesso *e* da esterna *alla situazione un sacco di cose. Ma è senno di poi. 

Quando si è dentro, le cose si vivono da dentro. E il tempo cambia. Anche quello che serve per vedere. 

A me sembra che fede stia provando faticosamente a guardare. 

Poi...a me la dinamica del permesso fa venire il brivido blu per la schiena. 

Ma penso stia tenendo botta. E stia guardando. non sta fuggendo in qualche sogno anche lui. Cerca verità. 

Farà cavolate...io non penso accompagnerei un ipotetico compagno in un viaggio del genere. E non per lui. Ma per me. 

Per vivermi fino in fondo gli effetti dei suoi comportamenti. Per sentire tutto. Dentro di me.

Non lo so...io non riesco ad escludere che stando insieme, possa capitare di girarsi fuori e trovare cose e curiosità.

La questione non è tanto quella. La questione è come la si gestisce. 

Il fatto che si guardi fuori per cercare dentro, come fa il compagno di fede, adesso come adesso mi metterebbe in guardia. E non da un possibile tradimento.

Ma proprio dalla persona. 

Però...a volte serve fare tutto il giro. Più che non farlo.

Credo.


----------



## sienne (18 Settembre 2015)

Ciao

Ho l’impressione che al tuo compagno gli siano venuti i “piedi freddi”. Forse, sta notando lui stesso che dietro a quel mantello di copertura che si sono dati, di volere aiutare, si nascondi invece anche altro. Altro, che ora lo sta spaventando. Forse, perché sta assumendo contorni sempre più chiari. Credo, che ti abbia chiesto di accompagnarlo proprio per riportare il tutto sul piano d’origine. Potrebbe ben essere ciò la questione su cui hanno discusso. Accade, quando alle cose non si danno le parole giuste … così nasce uno spazio tra detto e non detto che include tutto e nulla e può far nascere così dei dissapori, se uno dei due si spinge o fantastica altro … sul campo privo di parole concrete. 

Sicuramente il ragazzo rispecchia un vissuto, un sentire, un’esperienza molto vicina al tuo compagno. Perciò quell’impressione che si conoscono da una vita. È solo, probabilmente, uno specchio / riflesso di se stesso. Mi sembra un aspetto al quanto normale. Accade anche nel reale. Il virtuale ha in più l’aspetto dell’amplificazione, ma rimane che il tutto ha un aspetto reale. Come quando due emigrati s’incontrano e si scambiano sul loro vissuto. Si sentono vicinissimi, capiscono e conoscono bene quei aspetti di vissuto, di sentire, di rabbia, di tristezza, di ricerca, di tanti aspetti che hanno in comune. Normalissimo. Quello che forse ai due e sfuggito di mano è che hanno nascosto, forse, esigenze diverse dietro questo scambio … che ora il tuo compagno vorrebbe risistemare. Ti ha chiesto di accompagnarlo. In fin dei conti ti sta chiedendo di aiutarlo a mettere i puntini sulle i nei confronti dell’altro. Dei puntini, che non se la sente di pronunciare … di esprimere a parole. Sarebbe da chiedergli il perché. Paura di rovinare tutto? Paura di perdere così quel campo inespresso? Paura di se stesso, di aver fatto credere anche altro e si chiede il perché? 

È vero, secondo me. Il tuo compagno ti sta chiedendo dell’aiuto. Da chiedersi, in cosa esattamente? Perché non ci riesce o vuole farlo da solo? 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2015)

Fedefree ha detto:


> *Signori, stasera ho una novità:
> 
> *Non so se abbia fatto un esame di coscienza o se abbia avuto un colloquio telefonico con il suo "migliore amico" ma, con mio stupore, mi ha chiesto di partire con lui e di non lasciarlo andare da solo.
> Mi ha detto che solo non se la sente, che forse è troppo preso da questa cosa e dovrebbe darsi una calmata (almeno lo ha capito).
> ...


Sul nereretto mi sto muto altrimenti potrei cominciare a sbiellare! 

E' un bene che la tua fiducia vacilla, probabilmente perchè finalmente stai percependo quanto questa storia sia fuori di testa.


----------



## Fedefree (18 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sul nereretto mi sto muto altrimenti potrei cominciare a sbiellare!
> 
> E' un bene che la tua fiducia vacilla, probabilmente perchè finalmente stai percependo quanto questa storia sia fuori di testa.


Avete ragione.
Ci ho pensato su tutta la notte anziché dormire 
Qualcosa non mi quadra e oggi mi dovrà dire TUTTO in modo sincero. Io lo aiuterò e lo sosterrò ma deve essere sincero. Se continuerà a fare il misterioso, dico/non dico, dico solo quello che posso e il resto lo ometto, io mi vedrò costretto a fare una cosa che non avrei mai voluto fare. E me ne sbatto le "palle" (permettete il termine) del "NON SI FA, NON E' GIUSTO".

Un mio amico di lavoro, al quale in questi giorni ho raccontato tutto (ora sa della mia omosessualità nascosta per anni), mi aiuterà a entrare nella sua casella di posta e SE SOLO TROVO, QUELLO CHE PIU' TEMO, IL VIAGGIO POTRA' FARLO DA SOLO.

Mi sta facendo passare per un cretino! Prima vuole partire solo, poi gli vengono i dubbi, poi chiude il telefono dicendomi che quando è con me vuole dedicarsi solo a me (Bugiardo! Lo chiude perché sa che glielo prendo e leggo quello che si scrivono!) per darmi tutte le attenzioni del mondo perché dopo una giornataccia di lavoro, io merito le coccole. Poi, quando è a casa sua, sta con lui, perché pure l'altro merita le coccole.

Ma insomma...stanotte mi sono innervosito : "Io accanto a me voglio un uomo, non ho bisogno di un figlio da accudire, né di un genitore che si prenda cura di me e mi dia la giusta razione giornaliera di attenzioni!". Io non ho bisogno di questo. Posso stare bene anche da solo.
Non mi serve un amore così. Non ho bisogno del contentino. 

Sono molto arrabbiato oggi. Lui non capisce che io ci tengo, che voglio aiutarlo e che l'altro lo sta distruggendo e non capisce che io, a differenza sua, sono comprensivo e tollero, tollero e tollero ma se mi sento preso in giro e ferito profondamente, io chiudo e non torno più indietro. Poi soffro...ma quelli sono solo xxxx miei!

Lui non sta comprendendo il mio dolore e non sta capendo nemmeno il suo. Ci soffre per questa cosa. Ma che rapporto di amicizia o amore è una cosa che ti fa solo soffrire???

O stasera mi dirà tutto ma proprio tutto o io sarò costretto a fare questa "violazione della privacy". So già quello che troverò e immagino anche come finirà. :unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2015)

Fedefree ha detto:


> Avete ragione.
> Ci ho pensato su tutta la notte anziché dormire
> Qualcosa non mi quadra e oggi mi dovrà dire TUTTO in modo sincero. Io lo aiuterò e lo sosterrò ma deve essere sincero. Se continuerà a fare il misterioso, dico/non dico, dico solo quello che posso e il resto lo ometto, io mi vedrò costretto a fare una cosa che non avrei mai voluto fare. E me ne sbatto le "palle" (permettete il termine) del "NON SI FA, NON E' GIUSTO".
> 
> ...


Sono totalmente d'accordo con quello che hai scritto.


----------



## patroclo (18 Settembre 2015)

Fedefree ha detto:


> Avete ragione.
> Ci ho pensato su tutta la notte anziché dormire
> Qualcosa non mi quadra e oggi mi dovrà dire TUTTO in modo sincero. Io lo aiuterò e lo sosterrò ma deve essere sincero. Se continuerà a fare il misterioso, dico/non dico, dico solo quello che posso e il resto lo ometto, io mi vedrò costretto a fare una cosa che non avrei mai voluto fare. E me ne sbatto le "palle" (permettete il termine) del "NON SI FA, NON E' GIUSTO".
> 
> ...


Non farlo....... se vuole andare che vada, che faccia tutto quello che vuole ma da uomo libero......... non aiutarlo , non sostenerlo, fatti suoi .... ti stai sfinendo, non è su queste basi che funzionano le relazioni.
Mi dispiace essere così duro e dare consigli così diretti ..... ma non ti si può proprio sentire !!!!!!!!!! ogni volta che ti leggo mi si strizza lo stomaco .... capisco l'amore, che siete giovani .... ma basta farsi del male


----------



## Spot (18 Settembre 2015)

Sinceramente il fatto che tu, in questa situazione, voglia "aiutare" il tuo ragazzo mi lascia molto perplessa.
Aiutarlo in cosa, poi? Nel chiarire i suoi sentimenti?
O nel salvarlo da questo rapporto virtuale?

Sai, a me lui dà l'impressione di qualcuno che ha estremamente paura di dirsi (e non di dirti) come stanno le cose. E quali sono i suoi desideri. Perchè sa che una volta dette dovrà cambiare lo status quo, iniziare a prendere una direzione.
E quindi cerca il tuo sostegno, un po' perchè sicuramente questa situazione non lo fa stare bene, un po' per "deresponsabilizzarsi" un po'.

Secondo me dovresti starne fuori. Tu puoi agire solo nei limiti della coppia. Il resto esula dalle tue possibilità, ma soprattutto ti può far molto male.

Il problema fondamentalmente è che l'onere di far chiarezza con sè stesso è solo ed esclusivamente suo. Tu nei confronti di quest'onere sei solo in credito.
Non stiamo parlando di un ragazzo malato, o dipendente da qualcosa. Stiamo parlando di un uomo che ha preso una sbandata, per quanto sciocca e irreale questa possa essere.

Tu il massimo che puoi fare è ascoltarlo per capire come si sente. E come ti senti tu. Ma finisce e deve finire lì.

E sinceramente anche riguardo al viaggio non mi metterei in mezzo per nessuna ragione al mondo.


----------



## ipazia (18 Settembre 2015)

Fedefree ha detto:


> Avete ragione.
> Ci ho pensato su tutta la notte anziché dormire
> Qualcosa non mi quadra e oggi mi dovrà dire TUTTO in modo sincero. Io lo aiuterò e lo sosterrò ma deve essere sincero. Se continuerà a fare il misterioso, dico/non dico, dico solo quello che posso e il resto lo ometto, io mi vedrò costretto a fare una cosa che non avrei mai voluto fare. E me ne sbatto le "palle" (permettete il termine) del "NON SI FA, NON E' GIUSTO".
> 
> ...


Senti. 

tutta quella roba che ti si sta muovendo dentro è ansia, paura e orgoglio ferito. Affetto deluso. 

Fermati. Fermati soltanto su di te. Non puoi impedire alla Vita di accadere. 
E non puoi neanche spostarti mentre accade. Accade lo stesso. 

Non puoi impedirti di sentire quello che senti. Ascolta te stesso e basta. 

Io lo capisco che vuoi sapere come andrà a finire. La sospensione è dolorosa. 
E capisco l'orgoglio ferito dall'essere trattato in questo modo. 

E non tanto per l'altro. Immagino. Quanto per quello che sta emergendo da parte del tuo compagno. Ossia la sua scarsa capacità di prendere posizione. Che oscilla lui. Ma nel suo oscillare ti tira dentro e destabilizza anche te. 

Lascialo oscillare. Non ci puoi fare niente. 

O chiudi. Di botto. Ma non mi sembra sia quello che tu desideri. Quello che riesci a fare. 
O decidi di affidarti al tempo, guardando con attenzione e lasciando l'altro libero di essere quello che è, ma più che altro, è questa la cosa importante, concedendo a te di guardarlo bene. Ascoltare dentro se quello che stai vedendo è l'uomo che vuoi o non vuoi. E ascoltando quello che vuoi. Soltanto per te. 
Senti affetto o quello che è. Non puoi impedirti di sentirlo. Sentilo e basta. Insieme al dolore, alla delusione, alla disillusione. 

Lascia andare l'ansia di sapere. Concentrati su di te. 

Lascia accadere. 

La verità è che non ci puoi fare proprio niente. 

E anche rispetto all'aiutarlo...non è il momento. Prima tu devi capire. E lui deve capire. 

Poi vedrete. 

Il presente è semplice in realtà:

Lui è disorientato e sta seguendo un suo desiderare confuso, coinvolgendoti in modo goffo e confuso. E facendoti male. 

tu sei disorientato, che non lo riconosci più. Che quello che vedi non lo vuoi, ma quello con cui sei stato ti manca e gli vuoi bene. 

Per lui non puoi fare niente ora. 

Fai per te. Senti i tuoi sentimenti e osserva lui. 

Non avere paura del dolore. Stai già soffrendo. Vivi il dolore presente, non quello futuro. 

Non puoi fare altro. SE non riesci a chiudere di botto. 

E io lo capisco che tu non riesca a chiudere di botto...che questo tuo compagno ti è inedito. Non lo riconosci. E ti dibatti fra questo che stai vedendo ora e quello che ricordi prima. 

Ascolta e basta. Rendi l'attesa attiva per te. E renderla attiva è ascoltare il tuo sentire, seguire il dolore invece di opporsi con la rabbia e il voler mettere punti che in realtà non ti corrispondono (se no li avresti già messi). 

Tu pensa a non tradire te stesso. E' l'unica cosa veramente importante. 

Il problema non è che lui ti tradirà o meno. Il problema è che questo lui non te lo aspettavi e non lo riconosci e non lo vuoi. 
Su questo ti devi concentrare. 

Tradire o meno è una cazzata a confronto. 

E non leggere le mail. Te ne pentiresti poi. E non per quello che leggi. Ma per aver violato cose che lui non ti aveva dato il permesso di violare. Le mail non contano niente. Quello che devi vedere è già davanti ai tuoi occhi. Smettila di dibatterti fra passato e presente e fissa lo sguardo sul presente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Settembre 2015)

è un po' che leggo questo 3d e sono oltremodo perplessa.
Aldilà dell'omosessualità che gioca un ruolo, ma non in quanto peculiarità degli individui(Passy, non so se uso un termine adatto, passamela)
Ci sono due persone che stanno assieme 11 anni nascostamente e questo è fondamentale.
Quando ci si nasconde non si definisce.
E' una relazione ma clandestina(perdona Fede, senza offesa), ovvero senza il passo fondamentale della dichiarazione che viene dalla certezza che sia cosa giusta, e fanculo a chi non sta bene.
E questa situazione va avanti da 11 anni, e non sono pochi. 
Capisco le mille difficoltà o meglio le immagino, non sto giudicando la decisione.
Però, come hanno detto anche altri, è un aspetto molto importante.
Poichè nessuno ne sa nulla, agli occhi del mondo non esiste.
E poichè non ci si è assunta nessuna responsabilità di fronte a nessuno, non si hanno responsabilità... e non si hanno neppure metri di paragone.
Allora i confini, per uno dei due se non per entrambi, possono essere confusi.
A quale coppia possono fare idealmente riferimento queste due persone? 
Cos'è una coppia? Sono due individui che condividono e pianificano le loro vite assieme uniti dai sentimenti.
Ma per condividere una vita bisogna stare assieme alla luce del sole, altrimenti si condividono solo poche cose.
E per pianificare una vita in comune, per progettarla, bisogna intanto buttare le fondamenta per questa vita.
Due amanti non sono una coppia proprio per questi motivi.
Ma se io sono amante di una persona, posso tradirla? No. Perchè gli impegni presi con un amante sono scritti sulle nuvole. 
Io non vorrei far arrabbiare nessuno, voglio solo sottolineare come sia difficile in una situazione dove solo i sentimenti siano definiti, e sono definiti a parole, capire quali siano gli impegni che abbiamo.
Rimane l'etica del non ledere, della sincerità.
Ma anche questa se non poggia su una base solida traballa.
Abbiamo bisogno di riferimenti per capire cosa possiamo e non possiamo fare, è per questo motivo che i riferimenti esistono.
Nel mondo ideale tutti dovremmo sapere quello che è bene e quello che è male e scartare sempre il male.
Nella vita reale non funziona così.
Abbiamo bisogno di punti fissi per orientarci: se siamo disorientati cerchiamo qualcosa che ci possa sembrare un riferimento. Io non credo ci sia una dipendenza da virtuale, credo ci sia una difficoltà di identificazione.


----------



## ipazia (18 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è un po' che leggo questo 3d e sono oltremodo perplessa.
> Aldilà dell'omosessualità che gioca un ruolo, ma non in quanto peculiarità degli individui(Passy, non so se uso un termine adatto, passamela)
> Ci sono due persone che stanno assieme 11 anni nascostamente e questo è fondamentale.
> Quando ci si nasconde non si definisce.
> ...


Ma cosa dichiarano adesso?

non l'hanno fatto prima. Solo loro sanno il perchè. Non serve ADESSO. 

Adesso è bufera. E quella devono attraversare. Cercando di venirne fuori il meglio possibile. 

Poi vedranno il resto. 

E' sicuramente un bivio per loro questo. Importante. 

E questo devono vivere. E definirsi. In questo momento. 

Il resto distrae. Non sanno neanche più se quello che si erano detti è ancora valido o no. 

Certo che il fuori è importante. Ma per motivi loro, hanno deciso o soprasseduto. Questo lo sanno soltanto loro. 

Adesso devono capire, entrambi, cosa sta succedendo dentro. 

Il resto, secondo me, fluirà di conseguenza. 

Fede ha davanti uno sconosciuto. 

e questo è uno dei motivi per cui va a pescare nelle definizioni patologiche. Che tranquillizzano. E mettono dei punti. 

Ma, al di là delle definizioni, questo sconosciuto che lo sta ferendo è quello con cui scambiava baci e affetto non molto tempo fa. 

E questo sconosciuto, che adesso gli sembra talmente altro da sembrargli malato, però è sempre il suo compagno. 
E fede si dibatte, che no riesce a crederci. Che quei baci siano diventati questo dolore. 

Cosa mettono fuori, se non riconoscono più quello che è dentro?

Quel che è stato è stato, e quel che è stato non è. (cit.)

E' nell'è che devono ritrovare posizione. Adesso. Poi si vedrà.

Secondo me.


----------



## ipazia (18 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è un po' che leggo questo 3d e sono oltremodo perplessa.
> Aldilà dell'omosessualità che gioca un ruolo, ma non in quanto peculiarità degli individui(Passy, non so se uso un termine adatto, passamela)
> Ci sono due persone che stanno assieme 11 anni nascostamente e questo è fondamentale.
> Quando ci si nasconde non si definisce.
> ...


Poi sono pienamente d'accordo con te. 

Se non si può stare sotto al cielo, a prescindere dalle definizioni che si usano e a prescindere dai patti che si scelgono per starci, è un segnale. importante. Su cui interrogarsi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Poi sono pienamente d'accordo con te.
> 
> Se non si può stare sotto al cielo, a prescindere dalle definizioni che si usano e a prescindere dai patti che si scelgono per starci, è un segnale. importante. Su cui interrogarsi.


Ipa, mica dicevo che lo devono fare adesso. Il mio è più un dubbio sul motivo per il quale sto ragazzo sembra non sapere cosa sta facendo, sembra non rendersi conto. Come fosse un adolescente ma qui stiamo parlando di gente che ha 30 anni.


----------



## ipazia (18 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ipa, mica dicevo che lo devono fare adesso. Il mio è più un dubbio sul motivo per il quale *sto ragazzo sembra non sapere cosa sta facendo*, sembra non rendersi conto. Come fosse un adolescente ma qui stiamo parlando di gente che ha 30 anni.


Sul grassetto...sono sempre più convinta che la discrimine non sia l'età. A dirti il vero. 

La questione del segreto, del non saper stare sotto il sole è importante. Sono d'accordo. 

Ma la rivelazione della coppia, io credo, è successiva alla rivelazione di se stessi. A se stessi e al mondo. 

E qui, entrambi, fede ed il compagno, si sono chiusi fra di loro. Il segreto è rimasto fra di loro. Protetto. 

Sicuramente questo ha un peso non indifferente. Che una relazione costruita sul segreto ognuno di sè, tiene ancorati dentro. Con le conseguenza inevitabili di questo. 

E non permette crescita. Ognuno di sè e poi come coppia. 

Loro ci stanno sbattendo il naso pesantemente. 

E dovranno ragionarci, su questo, sia che restino insieme sia che si lascino. 

Sono destabilizzati entrambi. E non per mancanza di identificazione. Ma per eccesso di identificazione. 

Una relazione, io credo, dovrebbe essere una base sicura per andare nel mondo. 
Non un posto in chiudere fuori il mondo per essere pienamente quello che si è. 

Io spero che usino questa opportunità, dolorosa fino a che si vuole, per imparare. 

Ecco perchè batto sulla responsabilità ognuno di sè.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sul grassetto...sono sempre più convinta che la discrimine non sia l'età. A dirti il vero.
> 
> La questione del segreto, del non saper stare sotto il sole è importante. Sono d'accordo.
> 
> ...


temo tu stia dicendo le stesse cose mie a parle l'eccesso di identificazione che però credo tu intenda in altro modo.
Io sono molto basica: sto con una persona? Bene, sono il suo compagno. Avrò con lui una serie di comportamenti che mi derivano da questo identificarmi nel compagno.
Lo devo nascondere? allora cosa sono io, se non posso definirmi? questo intendevo. In cosa mi identifico? Come mi comporto?


----------



## ipazia (18 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> temo tu stia dicendo le stesse cose mie a parle l'eccesso di identificazione che però credo tu intenda in altro modo.
> Io sono molto basica: sto con una persona? Bene, sono il suo compagno. Avrò con lui una serie di comportamenti che mi derivano da questo identificarmi nel compagno.
> Lo devo nascondere? allora cosa sono io, se non posso definirmi? questo intendevo. In cosa mi identifico? Come mi comporto?


Si, stiamo dicendo cose simili.

Ma eccesso di identificazione è una cosa rischiosa. Te lo firmo. 

Significa che tu non sai vedere cose dentro di te. E le metti sull'altro. Cose profonde intendo. Bisogni profondi. Che non ti sai dichiarare. Per x, y, z motivi. 

Esempio concreto: ho bisogno di essere curata. Ma non so accettare la cura. E allora curo te, per curare me. 

Ci sono segreti, profondi, che si hanno con sè e col mondo. E si ha paura a dirli. A esprimerli. Che riguardano il proprio essere veri. 
Ci sono segreti che legano dentro. E creano sigilli. E aprire quei sigilli è strappare. E fa male. Molto. Del male sai anche tu. 

A volte capita che una relazione diventi lo scrigno di quei segreti. E diventi un modo per evitarsi nel mondo. 
Quando si ha tanta paura. Quando le cose sono chiuse dentro. 
Per x, y,z motivi. 

Non è così scontato dire "sto con te, sei il mio compagno." 

O meglio, quello è anche scontato dirlo. 

Ma quando lo stare con te, mi permette di tenere il segreto di me chiuso anche in te. Allora la questione si complica. E non poco. 

E il mondo è importante in questo. Non perchè fa cose. 
Ma perchè esporsi nel mondo, per come si è per davvero, significa essere per davvero prima di andare nel mondo. O almeno avere iniziato a esserlo. 
Poi nel mondo si fa allenamento.

Ma prima è con se stessi che bisogna decidere di svelarsi. E dirsi. 
Se no nel mondo si esce con la maschera. 

E le maschere sono comode. Proteggono. E tengono i dolori nell'intimità.

E ti assicuro che l'intimità che nasce nel dolore, nascosto, è un'intimità potente e legante. 
E pericolosa anche. 

Che avere il segreto di sè. E' molto diverso che avere segreti col mondo e alleati con cui condividerli. 

Diventa un patto di ferro. Avere il segreto di sè e saperlo solo con quel qualcuno. (le proiezioni sono in parte l'espressione anche di questo).

L'identificazione non conta più. Perchè conta che il segreto sia tenuto nello scrigno. 

E l'identificazione è rivolta uno verso l'altro. A quel punto. 

Ed è un bel problema. 

Ecco perchè continuo a menarla con la responsabilità di sè. Separata dall'altro. 

La sessualità, vissuta diversamente dai canoni stabiliti, tende ancora ad essere un segreto. 

E non parlo di omosessualità. Parlo di sessualità come modo di porre il proprio essere maschile o femminile nel mondo. 

E nella sessualità ci metto la genitalità, ma anche i diversi modi di vivere l'affetto. 

Giorgiocan ci aveva aperto un 3d interessante tempo fa a riguardo.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è un po' che leggo questo 3d e sono oltremodo perplessa.
> Aldilà dell'omosessualità che gioca un ruolo, ma non in quanto peculiarità degli individui(Passy, non so se uso un termine adatto, passamela)
> Ci sono due persone che stanno assieme 11 anni nascostamente e questo è fondamentale.
> Quando ci si nasconde non si definisce.
> ...


Minchia mi ero perso il passaggio che erano nascosti al mondo. Questo cambia le dinamiche o potrebbe cambiare le dinamiche del fidanzato, che, tramite chat evade quello che è un problema di identità di coppia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Si, stiamo dicendo cose simili.
> 
> Ma eccesso di identificazione è una cosa rischiosa. Te lo firmo.
> 
> ...


Certo. Ci sono tante difficoltà individuali in questa storia a monte di quelle di relazione.
Per quello parlare di dipendenza virtuale tout-court non mi sembra calzi.
La dipendenza virtuale è spesso smania di apparire il più possibile.
Il fatto di cercare un'identificazione fuori da questo rapporto chiuso e nascosto poteva succedere anche per altre vie. Secondo me.


----------



## ipazia (18 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Certo. Ci sono tante difficoltà individuali in questa storia a monte di quelle di relazione.
> Per quello parlare di dipendenza virtuale tout-court non mi sembra calzi.
> La dipendenza virtuale è spesso smania di apparire il più possibile.
> Il fatto di cercare un'identificazione fuori da questo rapporto chiuso e nascosto poteva succedere anche per altre vie. Secondo me.


Sono d'accordo. 

Ecco perchè dicevo che andare a scomodare dipendenza e co-dipendenza è quantomeno presto. 

Certo, può essere una risposta. E fede è in ansia e vuole risposte. 

E' talmente spaventato che preferisce pensare a dipendenza/co-dipendenza del compagno. E vuole anche aiutarlo. 
Che, voglio dire, mica è un letto di rose. Tutt'altro :unhappy:

Il problema non è di coppia. Lo diventa se gli individui che danno vita alla coppia non affrontano ognuno la sua di problematica. 

Ora pensare alla coppia, dispari come sono non serve a nulla. 

Adesso devono pensare ognuno a capire e guardare. Se stesso e l'altro. 

E potrebbero anche essere alleati in questo. Ma il compagno di fede è lanciato in tutt'altra direzione. 

Ecco perchè dicevo che ha già deciso. E non intendo che ha deciso l'altro. Ha deciso, per buona parte, che questo percorso lo vuole fare da solo. 
Ma non è mica convinto e infatti vuole coinvolgere fede, poi cambia idea, poi la ricambia. 

E fede è lì. 

Ecco perchè gli suggerivo attesa attiva. Di quelle in cui ci si prende cura di se stessi. Si guarda bene l'altro. Si ascolta. 
E si valuta. 

Ma a partire da sè stessi. 

C'è una grande confusione. In loro e fra loro. 

E mettere troppa carne al fuoco serve solo ad aumentarla. 

Devono lasciarsi un po' portare adesso. E affidarsi. Affidarsi davvero. Mica tanto per dire. 

Al tempo. Rimanendo ognuno ben presente a se stesso. 

Che qui il tradimento non è l'uno verso l'altro. Ma di ognuno verso se stesso. 

E adesso è importante che non tradiscano, nessuno dei due, il loro sentire. 
Ovunque li porti. 

Prendersi ognuno la propria responsabilità, comunicare, o almeno provarci. Per conoscere. Per dire. Non per chiedere. 

Non hanno niente da chiedersi adesso. SE non rassicurazioni. Che non li smuovono comunque da dove sono. 

Possono solo decidere se raccontarsi ognuno all'altro o no. 

E questo è il motivo per cui battevo su non nascondere il dolore. Che fra loro ce n'è tanto. E liberarsene. 
Affrontare la paura del dolore dell'altro. Perchè il dolore dell'altro è anche il proprio. 

Insieme al piacere. ovvio. Ma mi sa che questo è più tempo di dolore. Che di piacere. 

Assumersi il proprio, significa fare spazio al piacere senza rivestirlo di aspettative sull'altro. 
Che già ci sono. Ricaricarle anche confonde e basta.


----------



## passante (18 Settembre 2015)

io mi sono "Invaghito"(?) di un altro, anni fa. 

era una conoscenza reale, non virtuale, ma poco importa, fede. 

ero letteralmente in botta.

e alla fine... niente, non c'ho fatto niente. 

per senso di colpa, probabilmente, per paura, forse.

è stato un "sacrificio" almeno all'inizio. 

ma contemporaneamente è stata una scelta.

non ho seguito quello che sentivo, ma quello che volevo e quello che _ricordavo di aver sentito _e che avevo fiducia sarei ritornato a sentire.

questo lo scrivo perché vedo che in generale ci si aspetta che l'altro torni o stia con noi con entusiasmo,
in libertà.., ma secondo me, o meglio, per la mia esperienza non sempre è così non in tutti i momenti di una storia di coppia, soprattutto se è lunga. e io non ci trovo niente di male, sarà perché l'ho vissuto.

in questa vostra storia c'è tantissima confusione, e anche io non saprei proprio che cosa consigliare, ammesso che sia possibile consigliare qualcosa.

mi piaceva il tuo tentativo di lasciare libero lui di scegliere mettendolo davanti, però, alle sue responsabilità.

ma non saprei proprio dire come questo si possa realizzare. 

quello che è accaduto tra me e matteo ha funzionato perché io sono io e, soprattutto, matteo è matteo, quindi non so nemmeno dare consigli a partire dalla nostra esperienza. 

non lo so fede, cerca di non perdere la lucidità e armati di pazienza perché non sono cose che si risolvono velocemente.


----------



## Fedefree (20 Settembre 2015)

Risponderò ad ognuno di voi appena sarò in grado di farlo. Ho letto tutto quello che avete scritto.

Voglio solo dirvi che stasera l'ho mandato via. 
Dopo l'ennesima discussione avuta e le sue "ennesime" bugie e tentativi di arrampicarsi sugli specchi, l'ho preso gentilmente per le spalle e l'ho sbattuto fuori di casa. Avrei tanto voluto prenderlo a calci!
Non lo accompagnerò da nessuna parte. Che risolva il caos che ha in testa (da solo) e soltanto quando avrà capito chi o cosa vuole, semplicemente che me lo comunichi. A quel punto, deciderò cosa sarà meglio per me.
Mi ha fatto male il suo atteggiamento di oggi.

Penserete che sono furioso per avergli controllato la posta? No!
Gli ho messo il pc davanti chiedendogli di farmi leggere qualche loro mail o messaggio, tanto per capire quanto sia "speciale" questa loro amicizia. Non ha voluto. Gliel'ho chiesto tre volte e tutte e tre le volte si è rifiutato e si è anche infastidito. Mi ha detto che devo fidarmi di lui se lo amo. Se non mi fido significa che non lo amo abbastanza. Capite cosa mi ha detto? Non posso tollerare più questa situazione assurda!
Se non avesse avuto nulla da nascondere, non gli sarebbe costato nulla farmi leggere qualche mail, no?

L'ho preso e l'ho sbattuto fuori. Non se ne voleva andare.
Stavolta non mi sono lasciato intenerire dalle sue lacrime.

Non ha nessun problema. Si è affezionato a quel ragazzo e allora che se ne vada da lui e che mi lasci stare!
Fa male, fa molto male ma mi sento preso in giro dalla persona che amo. :-(

Buona serata e a presto


----------



## Brunetta (20 Settembre 2015)

A me sembra una reazione comprensibile.


----------



## sienne (21 Settembre 2015)

Fedefree ha detto:


> Risponderò ad ognuno di voi appena sarò in grado di farlo. Ho letto tutto quello che avete scritto.
> 
> Voglio solo dirvi che stasera l'ho mandato via.
> Dopo l'ennesima discussione avuta e le sue "ennesime" bugie e tentativi di arrampicarsi sugli specchi, l'ho preso gentilmente per le spalle e l'ho sbattuto fuori di casa. Avrei tanto voluto prenderlo a calci!
> ...



Ciao

hai toccato un confine molto delicato. La prova. La fiducia. 

Ne avevi e hai bisogno. Soprattutto dopo tutte le discussioni e confessioni fatte e non fatte. Ti capisco bene. Il dubbio è un animale che divora e non da pace. Fa un male cane. Questo il tuo compagno non solo lo avrà visto e sentito oramai da giorni, ma lo ha anche alimentato. Dall'altra parte capisco che avrebbe voluto che gli credevi, visto che ti ha raccontato e provato a farti partecipe. Lui aveva bisogno della tua fiducia. Forse per sentire te come suo alleato. Forse, per avere lui una prova del tuo affetto. Una prova della sua integrità nei tuoi confronti tramite la tua fiducia. 

È un momento dove entrambi avete bisogno di comprensione. Di fiducia e di prove. State passando un vero esame. Mi dispiace. Credo, che tocchi a lui però di dimostrare. È lui che ha aperto la porta e fatto entrare qualcuno ... e non si capisce né chi né come né perché né in quali vesti esattamente ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (21 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra una reazione comprensibile.



Ciao

quale?

La reazione dopo delle discussioni di volere delle prove?
O la reazione di chiedere fiducia nel proprio compagno?

Non riesco a capire. 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (21 Settembre 2015)

Fedefree ha detto:


> Risponderò ad ognuno di voi appena sarò in grado di farlo. Ho letto tutto quello che avete scritto.
> 
> Voglio solo dirvi che stasera l'ho mandato via.
> Dopo l'ennesima discussione avuta e le sue "ennesime" bugie e tentativi di arrampicarsi sugli specchi, l'ho preso gentilmente per le spalle e l'ho sbattuto fuori di casa. Avrei tanto voluto prenderlo a calci!
> ...


Approvo il tuo comportamento!

Un abbraccio...


----------



## Nocciola (21 Settembre 2015)

Approvo!
Sono convinta che una scossone sia più utile di tutta la comprensione che hai dimostrato fino ad ora


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2015)

mi unisco agli altri, la tua reazione mi sembra del tutto legittima.. e speriamo bene! finger crossed per voi


----------



## ivanl (21 Settembre 2015)

Fedefree ha detto:


> Risponderò ad ognuno di voi appena sarò in grado di farlo. Ho letto tutto quello che avete scritto.
> 
> Voglio solo dirvi che stasera l'ho mandato via.
> Dopo l'ennesima discussione avuta e le sue "ennesime" bugie e tentativi di arrampicarsi sugli specchi, l'ho preso gentilmente per le spalle e l'ho sbattuto fuori di casa. Avrei tanto voluto prenderlo a calci!
> ...


Frasi gia' sentite e stra-sentite. Noi ci dovremmo fidare, loro possono farsi i cazzi propri...Uomini o donne che siano, vedo che la cosa e' comune...
Hai fatto bene, secondo me.


----------



## Tessa (21 Settembre 2015)

Finalmente!
Hai fatto bene. 
Il tuo compagno ha una faccia tosta incredibile!
Ti devio fidare.....Ma stiamo scherzando?


----------



## ipazia (21 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> hai toccato un confine molto delicato. La prova. La fiducia.
> 
> ...


Quoto. 

E aggiungo che quello che conta è che le tue decisioni tu le prenda per te stesso. 
E non per ottenere qualcosa da lui con i tuoi comportamenti. 

L'importante è che tu sia fedele a te stesso. A prescindere da quello che ti aspetti da lui. 

Per me.


----------



## sienne (27 Settembre 2015)

Ciao

come stai? ... 


sienne


----------



## Fedefree (18 Ottobre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> come stai? ...
> 
> ...



Ciao Sienne e Ciao a tutti gli altri,

non ho scritto per tutto questo tempo perché sono stato "a pezzi".
In sintesi: Dopo averlo mandato via ci sono stati vari tentativi di lui (fino all'inverosimile) di tornare con me, di dargli fiducia, giuramenti di amore eterno ecc.

Io sono stato fiscale. Ho parlato con lui dicendogli "O TI DECIDI O TI DECIDI".

E alla fine si è deciso. E' andato da lui per 4 giorni. Non si è fatto gli stessi problemi che si faceva con me ogni volta che dovevamo partire e andare da qualche parte. C'era sempre un problema: la madre, il padre, i parenti , gli amici "Chissà cosa avrebbero pensato ecc. ecc."

Da questo tizio è andato senza problemi. Quando è tornato mi ha chiamato dicendomi che voleva stare con me. In quel momento che ha rimesso piede nella nostra città, si è reso conto che io sono l'unico uomo della sua vita. Mi ha scritto centinaia di mail, di sms (scrive ad una velocità allucinante, tanto ci ha preso la mano ormai a scrivere email!) dove mi spiegava i suoi sentimenti per me ecc. ecc.

Soffro molto ma gli ho detto di no. Al momento non me la sento di tornare con lui. In futuro non posso sapere come si svolgeranno le cose, come andrà la nostra vita e magari potrei cambiare opinione.
Ora no. 

Sto male e anche lui sta male ma è tutto inutile perché la terza persona esiste ancora! 

Spero passi presto questo periodo. Mi sta davvero mandando fuori di testa. Ci sono rimasto malissimo. Ho sperato fino all'ultimo che non andasse. L'ho lasciato libero proprio per vedere quello che avrebbe fatto. E non mi è piaciuto. 

Pazienza. E' dura ma il tempo mi farà capire *cosa è giusto e bene per me.*


----------



## ipazia (18 Ottobre 2015)

Fedefree ha detto:


> Ciao Sienne e Ciao a tutti gli altri,
> 
> non ho scritto per tutto questo tempo perché sono stato "a pezzi".
> In sintesi: Dopo averlo mandato via ci sono stati vari tentativi di lui (fino all'inverosimile) di tornare con me, di dargli fiducia, giuramenti di amore eterno ecc.
> ...


Non avevi altra via. 

Hai fatto bene. 

Adesso serve solo il tempo e la pazienza mentre la delusione rispetto alle aspettative su di lui decanta. 

Forse arriverà un momento in cui lo potrai ascoltare per quello che è. Che anche lui ha avuto il coraggio di fare eh. 
Si è esposto a te, assumendosi il rischio del tuo rifiuto.

Pensa se avesse rinunciato per poi covare rancore e livore per te, scaricando su di te il suo non andare. 

Considera anche questo aspetto nel quadro. 

Che nonostante tutto, pur brutalmente è stato onesto. E non è roba da poco. Secondo me. 

Ma al netto di questo, che parla di lui....io credo tu debba davvero avere pazienza con te stesso, e viverti questo tempo qui. Cercando di prendere il più possibile per te.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2015)

Fedefree ha detto:


> Ciao Sienne e Ciao a tutti gli altri,
> 
> non ho scritto per tutto questo tempo perché sono stato "a pezzi".
> In sintesi: Dopo averlo mandato via ci sono stati vari tentativi di lui (fino all'inverosimile) di tornare con me, di dargli fiducia, giuramenti di amore eterno ecc.
> ...


Mi dispiace.
La tua posizione ora è quella giusta.
Tu pensavi che quella fosse una relazione stabile da portare avanti nel tempo.
Lui è ancora insicuro al punto da occultare la sua identità e ha voluto mettersi alla prova lontano da tutti.
Può avere capito o può solo avere avuto ancora una volta paura.
Tu devi capire chi è lui e se lui, conosciuto davvero, è quello che vuoi.
Un abbraccio!


----------



## Fantastica (18 Ottobre 2015)

Fedefree ha detto:


> Ciao Sienne e Ciao a tutti gli altri,
> 
> non ho scritto per tutto questo tempo perché sono stato "a pezzi".
> In sintesi: Dopo averlo mandato via ci sono stati vari tentativi di lui (fino all'inverosimile) di tornare con me, di dargli fiducia, giuramenti di amore eterno ecc.
> ...


Ti voleva "complice". L'imperdonabile è questo.


----------



## ipazia (18 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ti voleva "complice". L'imperdonabile è questo.


già...il permesso...


----------



## free (18 Ottobre 2015)

in che senso la terza persona esiste ancora?


----------



## Fedefree (20 Ottobre 2015)

free ha detto:


> in che senso la terza persona esiste ancora?


Significa che non è cambiato niente.
Continua a sentirsi con questo tipo e non sa nemmeno lui cosa vuole.
Lo sapevo che sarebbe tornato più confuso di prima.

Se mi avesse amato come sostiene, non sarebbe partito. Non gli sarebbe passato nemmeno per l'anticamera del cervello prendere un aereo per raggiungere un ragazzo.
Che se lo tenga e che siano felici.

Una persona così accanto a me non la voglio. Non adesso. Starei peggio di come sto in questo momento.:nuke:


----------



## free (20 Ottobre 2015)

Fedefree ha detto:


> Significa che non è cambiato niente.
> *Continua a sentirsi con questo tipo *e non sa nemmeno lui cosa vuole.
> Lo sapevo che sarebbe tornato più confuso di prima.
> 
> ...


e in tutto ciò come fa a chiederti di dargli fiducia??


----------



## Darty (20 Ottobre 2015)

*Sì*



Fedefree ha detto:


> Significa che non è cambiato niente.
> Continua a sentirsi con questo tipo e non sa nemmeno lui cosa vuole.
> Lo sapevo che sarebbe tornato più confuso di prima.
> 
> ...


Mi dispiace per com'è andata. Sei comunque sulla giusta strada, stanne alla larga, almeno per ora. Coraggio!


----------



## Fedefree (23 Ottobre 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Mi dispiace per com'è andata. Sei comunque sulla giusta strada, stanne alla larga, almeno per ora. Coraggio!



Mi ha chiamato il suo AMICO VIRTUALE.

Mi prega di tornare con il mio ragazzo perché è distrutto, perché ama solo me e perché il tutto è accaduto a causa sua.


La mia risposta continua ad essere NO.


----------



## perplesso (23 Ottobre 2015)

Fedefree ha detto:


> Mi ha chiamato il suo AMICO VIRTUALE.
> 
> Mi prega di tornare con il mio ragazzo perché è distrutto, perché ama solo me e perché il tutto è accaduto a causa sua.
> 
> ...


sarebbe particolarmente utile un tuo parere in questo 3d

http://www.tradimento.net/58-privee/22770-ho-bisogno-di-un-aiuto


----------



## lunaiena (23 Ottobre 2015)

Secondo me sei troppo rigido...
poi Ogniuno fa quello che si sente eh!

ma tu stesso dici 
puoi fare ,puoi andare ,libertà ...
ma è così fino a che fa quello che faresti tu o
almeno che tu vorresti facesse per dimostrarti 
che ti ama ...
ma l'amore fa soffrire e non è detto che un gesto 
venga fatto per "non amore"
ma semplicemente perché ancora si è liberi di scegliere 
e liberi di pensare che se le mie scelte mi fanno felice 
tu che mi ami le accetti pur soffrendo...


----------



## free (23 Ottobre 2015)

Fedefree ha detto:


> Mi ha chiamato il suo AMICO VIRTUALE.
> 
> *Mi prega di tornare con il mio ragazzo perché è distrutto, perché ama solo me e perché il tutto è accaduto a causa sua.
> *
> ...


dato che ti ha chiamato per un motivo ben preciso, dovrebbe anche "sparire", interrompere i contatti col "tuo" ragazzo, altrimenti non ha senso, secondo me


----------



## Horny (23 Ottobre 2015)

Fedefree ha detto:


> Mi ha chiamato il suo AMICO VIRTUALE.
> 
> Mi prega di tornare con il mio ragazzo perché è distrutto, perché ama solo me e perché il tutto è accaduto a causa sua.
> 
> ...


per me fai bene
NO!:up:


----------



## Ecate (24 Ottobre 2015)

Fedefree ha detto:


> Mi ha chiamato il suo AMICO VIRTUALE.
> 
> Mi prega di tornare con il mio ragazzo perché è distrutto, perché ama solo me e perché il tutto è accaduto a causa sua.
> 
> ...


Hai fatto benissimo secondo me. Ma che è sta roba che l'amico virtuale ti chiama? E per fare il magnanimo? A me avrebbe fatto arrabbiare tantissimo


----------



## Fedefree (24 Ottobre 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Secondo me sei troppo rigido...
> poi Ogniuno fa quello che si sente eh!
> 
> ma tu stesso dici
> ...


Non sono d'accordo con quello che hai scritto.
L'amore non fa soffrire. Se fa soffrire, che razza di amore è? In questa situazione non stiamo messi bene nessuno dei tre. I triangoli amorosi non vanno bene, in nessun caso.

All'inizio lo lasciavo libero perché vedevo in lui tanta confusione ma non sapevo tutto quello che c'era dietro. Man mano che i cosiddetti "Aha, aha moments" (per dirla all'americana), sono saltati fuori, mi sono reso conto che il mio ragazzo non era corretto nei miei confronti.
So che lui non avrebbe mai voluto che quella situazione accadesse. So che, probabilmente, in certi momenti si sarà sentito solo e avrà dovuto impiegare il suo tempo in qualche modo e so anche che questo ragazzo ha fatto la sua parte. Non colpevolizzo nessuno. Chissà...sarebbe potuto accadere anche a me, se mi fossi trovato nelle stesse circostanze in cui si è trovato lui.
So che si è infilato in questa situazione assurda per non ferirmi.

So, però, che per questo tizio ha fatto delle cose che per me non avrebbe mai fatto.

E so anche che l'amore non fa soffrire né star male. 

Amo il mio ragazzo e sarei pronto a tornare con lui, ma deve attendere. 
Deve capire cosa si prova a rischiare di perdere chi ami. Deve anche capire se mi ama davvero o se la sua era soltanto abitudine. Non è una punizione. Se c'è amore vero non passa dall'oggi al domani.

Se tornassi insieme a lui adesso - visto che non è cambiato niente - saremmo al punto di partenza e sarebbe ancora peggio perché io vorrei sapere tutto (se gli scrive, quando gli scrive, quanto gli scrive, se lo chiama, di che parlano ecc.). Non ne usciremmo più.

Serve un po' di distacco. Lui deve poter capire quello che era con me e quello che, in questo momento, è con lui.

E poi parliamoci chiaro: io voglio un ragazzo che abbia amici, non "confessori, avvocati, difensori". 
Questo tizio sa tutto di me, di noi e a me sta cosa fa proprio girare le scatole.
Se vuol tornare insieme a me, l'amico deve stare al suo posto. In caso contrario, che se lo tenga stretto e caro.


----------



## Fedefree (24 Ottobre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Hai fatto benissimo secondo me. Ma che è sta roba che l'amico virtuale ti chiama? E per fare il magnanimo? A me avrebbe fatto arrabbiare tantissimo


Sapessi quanto ha fatto girare le xxxxx a me la sua telefonata!

Ma come si permette?

Mi ha detto che ho un ragazzo d'oro e se me lo dice lui devo credergli. 
Questo grandissimo stronzo!


----------



## Fedefree (24 Ottobre 2015)

free ha detto:


> dato che ti ha chiamato per un motivo ben preciso, dovrebbe anche "sparire", interrompere i contatti col "tuo" ragazzo, altrimenti non ha senso, secondo me


E' diventato come il prezzemolo. Lo detesto.
Ha trascorso 4 giorni con il mio ragazzo, DA SOLI. Sta cosa mi fa incazzare. 
Sinceramente NON AVREI MAI IMMAGINATO CHE IL MIO RAGAZZO POTESSE FARE UNA COSA DEL GENERE. Lo lasciavo libero, è vero, ma in fondo ero convinto che non sarebbe mai partito da solo. Sti cazzi! :-(

Non gli do più nessun consiglio. Osservo.
Mi ama come dice? Vuole un'altra possibilità? Che lo dimostri con i fatti, non facendo chiamare dal "terzo incomodo"!


----------



## free (24 Ottobre 2015)

Fedefree ha detto:


> E' diventato come il prezzemolo. Lo detesto.
> Ha trascorso 4 giorni con il mio ragazzo, DA SOLI. Sta cosa mi fa incazzare.
> Sinceramente NON AVREI MAI IMMAGINATO CHE IL MIO RAGAZZO POTESSE FARE UNA COSA DEL GENERE. Lo lasciavo libero, è vero, ma in fondo ero convinto che non sarebbe mai partito da solo. Sti cazzi! :-(
> 
> ...


già, mi pare il minimo
scusa se te lo dico ma questo ragazzo sembra molto immaturo


----------



## Ecate (24 Ottobre 2015)

Fedefree ha detto:


> E' diventato come il prezzemolo. Lo detesto.
> Ha trascorso 4 giorni con il mio ragazzo, DA SOLI. Sta cosa mi fa incazzare.
> Sinceramente NON AVREI MAI IMMAGINATO CHE IL MIO RAGAZZO POTESSE FARE UNA COSA DEL GENERE. Lo lasciavo libero, è vero, ma in fondo ero convinto che non sarebbe mai partito da solo. Sti cazzi! :-(
> 
> ...


Fede  ma pensi che addirittura sia stato il tuo ex ragazzo a dirgli di telefonare?
perché se è così il tuo ex ne esce davvero male come uomo. 
Come se per essere credibile debba far dire le cose da un terzo. 
Da QUEL terzo. 
È un triangolo relazionale deleterio e fai benissimo a non accettarlo.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Ottobre 2015)

Fedefree ha detto:


> Sapessi quanto ha fatto girare le xxxxx a me la sua telefonata!
> 
> Ma come si permette?
> 
> ...


Ho letto le ultime pagine.

E con quest'ultimo post la questione è chiusa. 

Prenditi il tempo che ti serve per costruirti il tempo che verrà. Il tuo ex ricordalo nel bene e nel male ma non farlo entrare mai più nella tua vita, non ne è assolutamente degno. Si è comportato preciso ad un'adolescente.


----------



## Ecate (24 Ottobre 2015)

free ha detto:


> già, mi pare il minimo
> scusa se te lo dico ma questo ragazzo sembra molto immaturo


Il dono della sintesi


----------



## ipazia (24 Ottobre 2015)

Fedefree ha detto:


> E' diventato come il prezzemolo. Lo detesto.
> Ha trascorso 4 giorni con il mio ragazzo, DA SOLI. Sta cosa mi fa incazzare.
> Sinceramente NON AVREI MAI IMMAGINATO CHE IL MIO RAGAZZO POTESSE FARE UNA COSA DEL GENERE. Lo lasciavo libero, è vero, ma in fondo ero convinto che non sarebbe mai partito da solo. Sti cazzi! :-(
> 
> ...


Se ha fatto chiamare l'altro, come mi sembra tu ipotizzi, sta di nuovo attuando il meccanismo della delega, paro paro al chiederti il permesso delegando a te...

Al netto di tutto....io questo meccanismo osserverei, se qualcosa vuoi ancora osservare. Questo è un meccanismo preoccupante...a prescindere da quello che ha o non ha fatto con l'altro....

Mi spiace fede....


----------



## free (24 Ottobre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Il dono della sintesi


anche l'altro avrebbe dovuto rifiutarsi energicamente...chissà che tipo (immaturo?) è...


----------



## Ecate (24 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se ha fatto chiamare l'altro, come mi sembra tu ipotizzi, sta di nuovo attuando il meccanismo della delega, paro paro al chiederti il permesso delegando a te...
> 
> Al netto di tutto....io questo meccanismo osserverei, se qualcosa vuoi ancora osservare. Questo è un meccanismo preoccupante...a prescindere da quello che ha o non ha fatto con l'altro....
> 
> Mi spiace fede....


Sono completamente d'accordo. 
Forse l'osservazione utile può essere retrospettiva: quanto c'è stato di questo tra di noi? 
Poi boh, magari io sono un po' drastica ma credo che nel diventare adulti non si è più impotenti di fronte a certe dinamiche dannose e che sia vitale sottrarvisi


----------



## Ecate (24 Ottobre 2015)

free ha detto:


> anche l'altro avrebbe dovuto rifiutarsi energicamente...chissà che tipo (immaturo?) è...


Sì veramente
tra l'altro l'unico che avrebbe diritto a fare i drammoni è Fede ed è dignitoso da paura mentre i due dolcemente complicati fanno un mulino su qualcosa che hanno creato loro


----------



## ipazia (24 Ottobre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Sono completamente d'accordo.
> Forse l'osservazione utile può essere retrospettiva: quanto c'è stato di questo tra di noi?
> Poi boh, magari io sono un po' drastica ma credo che nel diventare adulti non si è più impotenti di fronte a certe dinamiche dannose e che sia vitale sottrarvisi


Sì, sono d'accordo. 
Queste situazioni non si creano nel nulla. Dei precedenti ci sono. Il punto è rintracciarli. 

Più per se stessi e per capire se è il caso di alzare le tende o meno, trasformando il dolore in posizione di cura per se stessi e chiarezza verso il proprio desiderare. 

Il presente a volte non serve che a mettere ordine in ciò che è stato per poter andare oltre serenamente. Qualunque sia l'oltre.


----------



## free (24 Ottobre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Sì veramente
> tra l'altro l'unico che avrebbe diritto a fare i drammoni è Fede ed è dignitoso da paura mentre i due dolcemente complicati fanno un mulino su qualcosa che hanno creato loro


descrizione perfetta:up:

 non tutti subiscono il fascino dei dolcemente complicati, anzi!


----------



## ipazia (24 Ottobre 2015)

...ma questo è tutto fuorchè dolcemente complicati eh però...

questi è già bello se riescono a fare O con il bicchiere..mi sembra :carneval:


----------



## patroclo (24 Ottobre 2015)

Non riesco più a leggere i tuoi messaggi senza immaginare la cadenza ........ È grave ?


----------



## ipazia (24 Ottobre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> Non riesco più a leggere i tuoi messaggi senza immaginare la cadenza ........ È grave ?


Io?....


----------



## patroclo (24 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io?....


 Una rossa a caso


----------



## ipazia (24 Ottobre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> Una rossa a caso


Smascherata...:rotfl:


----------



## patroclo (24 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Smascherata...:rotfl:


 Oh cazzo ! Adesso ti riconosceranno per strada .....


----------



## ipazia (24 Ottobre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> Oh cazzo ! Adesso ti riconosceranno per strada .....


...usti..:scared::scared:


:carneval:


----------



## lunaiena (28 Ottobre 2015)

Fedefree ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo con quello che hai scritto.
> L'amore non fa soffrire. Se fa soffrire, che razza di amore è? In questa situazione non stiamo messi bene nessuno dei tre. I triangoli amorosi non vanno bene, in nessun caso.
> 
> All'inizio lo lasciavo libero perché vedevo in lui tanta confusione ma non sapevo tutto quello che c'era dietro. Man mano che i cosiddetti "Aha, aha moments" (per dirla all'americana), sono saltati fuori, mi sono reso conto che il mio ragazzo non era corretto nei miei confronti.
> ...


Ok
la scelta è tua e sei tu che devi sapere ciò che è giusto o sbagliato per te...
per la vostra storia ...
come mandarla avanti o come Finirla ...

io io cmunque ribadisco che quando ami 
è inevitabile soffrire 
man mano che il rapporto va avanti 
non esistono più solo due persone ma 
comincia a materializzarsi la realtà 
fatta di milioni di altre cose


----------



## Fedefree (19 Dicembre 2015)

Salve gente,

come state? Vi ricordate ancora di me?

Volevo augurarvi Buone Feste natalizie e RINGRAZIARVI per essermi stati vicini con i vostri commenti in passato 

Vi chiederete se siamo tornati insieme. Ovviamente no!

Lui sta male e ha fatto di tutto per farsi perdonare. Io l'ho perdonato e lo amo ancora ma non riesco a tornare insieme a lui sapendo che mi ha tradito. Sì, per ripicca "la terza persona" mi ha mandato delle mail che si erano scambiati dopo essersi visti e prima di vedersi e delle foto.
Bell'amico. Vai a trovarti le amicizie su internet e vedi che succede? 

Morale della storia: Il loro idillio è terminato (le illusioni sono cadute) e la nostra storia di 11 anni e mezzo buttata nel cesso.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Dicembre 2015)

Fedefree ha detto:


> Salve gente,
> 
> come state? Vi ricordate ancora di me?
> 
> ...


Auguri a che a te per le prossime feste !


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2015)

Mi dispiace.
Buone feste!


----------



## Ryoga74 (19 Dicembre 2015)

Fedefree ha detto:


> Salve gente,
> 
> come state? Vi ricordate ancora di me?
> 
> ...


Dispiace davvero che sia finita così, un abbraccio...

E ricambio l'augurio di buone feste


----------



## Ecate (22 Dicembre 2015)

Mi ricordo bene di te e mi sono chiesta qualche volta come tu stessi.
Ti auguro tanta felicità. Ti sei comportato in modo esemplare 
un abbraccio


----------



## Fedefree (22 Dicembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Mi ricordo bene di te e mi sono chiesta qualche volta come tu stessi.
> Ti auguro tanta felicità. Ti sei comportato in modo esemplare
> un abbraccio



Grazie. A tutti


----------



## ipazia (23 Dicembre 2015)

Fedefree ha detto:


> Salve gente,
> 
> come state? Vi ricordate ancora di me?
> 
> ...


mi dispiace...

ma sono contenta che tu ti sia rimasto fedele..


----------

